# Official 2015 HFH Handicap Challenge



## rickg (Mar 18, 2015)

Slightly different to last year:

1. Pick someone with a handicap similar to yours
2. Challenge them (on here via this thread, or in person)
3. Once you have both agreed, record it in this thread
4. Once agreed, Pay a Â£5 entry fee ASAP on the JustGiving site (challenger AND challenged)  record both forum names in the notes on the charity site. 
5. You can challenge more than one person but each challenge will cost you Â£5 for the challenger and challenged
6. Provide regular updates (preferable if you put your handicap in your signature)
7. The winner is the one with the lowest handicap from the 2 of you as at Sun 4th October (day before HFH )
8. Loser pays an additional Â£5 to the JustGiving site on or shortly after 5th October 

Looking for a volunteer to create and keep a spreadsheet updated regularly so we can track the progress and also to monitor and record payments - a history in debt collection would be an advantage as I would also like this person to chase up any late payments. :thup:

Link below:
https://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2015


----------



## john0 (Mar 18, 2015)

Go on then ill start this off.... currently 9.8 (I think ) and aiming for 11 this season.  Anyone fancy a wager?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 18, 2015)

Rick

As discussed at Blackmoor I am happy to administer this if required, having been self employed for 30+ years I have done a 'little' bit of debt collection before, although I'm sure that nobody's kneecaps will require re-alignment over a fiver.

Good points regarding progress through your signature.

Best

Mr Arm Chewer


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 18, 2015)

14.1

Any close takers?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 18, 2015)

Homer J Simpson - where are you, my digital glove is slapping your face right now, your Blackmoor form scares me not, I throw down the gauntlet and challenge you in 2015  :ears:


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm up for this, currently 19.5, if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 18, 2015)

john0 said:



			Go on then ill start this off.... currently 9.8 (I think ) and aiming for 11 this season.  Anyone fancy a wager?
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you up on this, I think I'll be back to 9.8 when the results of last week's comp are posted.

Game on?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 18, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			I'm up for this, currently 19.5, if anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Im 18.7 Mr Khamelion, Ill take you on Sir


----------



## Ads749r (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm 13.3 but will be coming down as I'm an amazing golfer.

Coooommmmeeee onnnn


----------



## john0 (Mar 18, 2015)

Wilson said:



			I'll take you up on this, I think I'll be back to 9.8 when the results of last week's comp are posted.

Game on?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.  You will be pleased to know that you will probaly also have quite a few supporters cheering you on to win


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 18, 2015)

Happy to do this, hat trick of losses on the cards!!

I'm 6.9. 

Stop laughing NW lot!!:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm unbeaten at this malarkey and practising hard!   

If anyone round about 4.4 thinks they can do better than Jocko or Liverbirdie, bring it on!  :whoo:

ne:


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2015)

11.5 here, lets have ye


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Happy to do this, hat trick of losses on the cards!!

I'm 6.9. 

Stop laughing NW lot!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm bang on 7 - i will if you will!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Happy to get involved in this. I am currently off 15.7


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 18, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I'm bang on 7 - i will if you will!!
		
Click to expand...

Good for me :cheers:

Congratulations!! :rofl:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Good for me :cheers:

Congratulations!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to call it now - it'll be a draw!


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 18, 2015)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Happy to get involved in this. I am currently off 15.7
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you on sir! Off 16.2 if you're game?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 18, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			I'll take you on sir! Off 16.2 if you're game?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm off 15.0, any takers?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 18, 2015)

My entry vs tsped83 has been paid


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 18, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im 18.7 Mr Khamelion, Ill take you on Sir 

Click to expand...

Nice one Phil, money paid, may the best hacker, sorry golfer win


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2015)

Happy to take on anyone around 10.9


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Will take on someone - currently at 5.7


----------



## mchacker (Mar 18, 2015)

Val said:



			11.5 here, lets have ye
		
Click to expand...

Yer on, 11.6 here:thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2015)

mchacker said:



			Yer on, 11.6 here:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will take on someone - currently at 5.7
		
Click to expand...

Your mine lol 5.9


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Your mine lol 5.9
		
Click to expand...

Well stepped up to the plate


----------



## fripnchips (Mar 18, 2015)

Just got mine in at 14.0 anybody fancy it?


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 18, 2015)

18.6 at the moment and about to join a new, more difficult course. Anyone fancy taking me on?


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm at 5.3 if anyone fancies it?


----------



## big_eck (Mar 18, 2015)

i would love to do this, I'm off 28 so any high handicap beginners fancy a challenge or do i just need to give H4H a fiver


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 18, 2015)

daveyc2k2 said:



			My entry vs tsped83 has been paid
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, it's in the books daveyc2k2 vs tsped83. Good luck fella!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 18, 2015)

fripnchips said:



			Just got mine in at 14.0 anybody fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

14.1. Shall we?


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 18, 2015)

15.8 if anyone wants to take it on?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 18, 2015)

11.9 if you think you are good enough


----------



## fripnchips (Mar 18, 2015)

Im in. Will send my payment over now


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2015)

8.4 but currently playing to around 18.4 so an easy target for anyone.


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			18.6 at the moment and about to join a new, more difficult course. Anyone fancy taking me on?
		
Click to expand...

Where are you moving to Richard?


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 18, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I'm going to call it now - it'll be a draw!
		
Click to expand...

Just paid.

You must be as pessimistic as I am for the season!

Good luck, hope it's a draw with us both moving in the right direction :thup:


----------



## fripnchips (Mar 18, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			14.1. Shall we?
		
Click to expand...


Paid Fripnchips vs Kellfire

Good luck all


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 18, 2015)

Crow said:



			Where are you moving to Richard?
		
Click to expand...

Following Fish upstream to Coventry Nick. It's nearer work and home so makes sense. Cracking course too as you are soon to find out.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			18.6 at the moment and about to join a new, more difficult course. Anyone fancy taking me on?
		
Click to expand...

18.6 and about to go through a series of 0.1s? (Well, that's what happened to me when I moved last year).

I'll take that, with my newly reduced 19.2!


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Following Fish upstream to Coventry Nick. It's nearer work and home so makes sense. Cracking course too as you are soon to find out.
		
Click to expand...

Good move! :thup:


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 18, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			18.6 and about to go through a series of 0.1s? (Well, that's what happened to me when I moved last year).

I'll take that, with my newly reduced 19.2!
		
Click to expand...

Your on. I'll get my payment in tomorrow. How you been playing lately, Ben isn't it?


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 18, 2015)

Crow said:



			Good move! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not keen on the planned changes either to be honest Nick. Surely they would be better making 8 a par 5 as it plays as one anyway?


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I'm not keen on the planned changes either to be honest Nick. Surely they would be better making 8 a par 5 as it plays as one anyway?
		
Click to expand...

I can see the logic in changing the 15th to a par 5, it won't be a pushover with the new pond and the new fairway bunker will catch a lot out.
The 8th plays as a tough par 4 but it would be an easy par 5 and there isn't much you could do in the way of defense for it.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Your on. I'll get my payment in tomorrow. How you been playing lately, Ben isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

I'll stick my payment in tonight with my entry for the main event. And yes, it's Ben, we played together last year at Fish's old place, didn't we. Hope life has improved now you're back at the Ricoh!

Playing OK but it seems that dropping 2 strokes off handicap as I did last month is costing me about 4-6 stableford points, not sure how that works


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			18.6 at the moment and about to join a new, more difficult course. Anyone fancy taking me on?
		
Click to expand...

I'm also off 18.6 - I'll give you a go at it if you want? Be warned though, I'm playing like a god ! (Or is that a typo...)

Edit: darn, beaten to it.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm currently 13.1, anyone around the same up for the challenge?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Happy to take on anyone around 10.9
		
Click to expand...

10.5 for me Richard, so i'll take you on!! 

Ash.


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			10.5 for me Richard, so i'll take you on!! 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

 I will pay up now Ash. 



You are on.:thup:


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 18, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			I'm also off 18.6 - I'll give you a go at it if you want? Be warned though, I'm playing like a god ! (Or is that a typo...)

Edit: darn, beaten to it.
		
Click to expand...


How about a three way challenge between us and Ben? Â£10 in the pot and the two worst improvers put a fiver in at the end.


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2015)

Crow said:



			8.4 but currently playing to around 18.4 so an easy target for anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, if you don't get any other offers, I'm currently 7.7 and rising if you fancy it?


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Rick

As discussed at Blackmoor I am happy to administer this if required, having been self employed for 30+ years I have done a 'little' bit of debt collection before, although I'm sure that nobody's kneecaps will require re-alignment over a fiver.

Good points regarding progress through your signature.

Best

Mr Arm Chewer
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bruiser.....I'm pleased to say you made the shortlist and have been awarded the contract......good luck! :thup:


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2015)

rickg said:



			Hi mate, if you don't get any other offers, I'm currently 7.7 and rising if you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

You're on mate, I don't think that there could be greater extremes in 8 handicaps than between yours and mine, but it's all in a good cause!


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2015)

Crow said:



			You're on mate, I don't think that there could be greater extremes in 8 handicaps than between yours and mine, but it's all in a good cause!
		
Click to expand...

Cool....Good luck, may the best chomper win.... :thup:


----------



## IanG (Mar 18, 2015)

14.6 for me at the moment so happy to take on anyone around the same number.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok, it looks like my tender to administer this was the successful one, I will get a s/sheet underway and get it posted asap.

If I could ask that if possible everyone who has arranged a challenge(s) and paid their money would amend their signatures at the bottom to show who they have challenged and the relevant starting h/cap.

I shall check the JFG website and any 'welchers' can expect a midnight visit from me and my Black & Decker, this is a wonderful cause so lets see if we can set a new record amount this year.  :whoo::thup:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 18, 2015)

Starting of the season at 16.7. 

More than happy to pay up and take on a challenger.


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll take you on 13.5 here

Ads79er this was meant for


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			How about a three way challenge between us and Ben? Â£10 in the pot and the two worst improvers put a fiver in at the end.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm game for a three way challenge if Ben is up for it? 

How does it work on the finance? Presumably an extra fiver for each person you lose against? But how much up front?


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 18, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok, I'm game for a three way challenge if Ben is up for it? 

How does it work on the finance? Presumably an extra fiver for each person you lose against? But how much up front?
		
Click to expand...

Tenner up front and just a fiver from the two worst improvers? Then it's the same as if it were two separate challenges.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 18, 2015)

View attachment 14480


Ok, computer numpty at work here, hopefully the first eleven pairings should be on the above s/sheet, plenty of room for more challenges guys & girls.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 18, 2015)

OK, where are the GM staffers, I'm sure there are plenty of forumers up for a challenge against the great & the good, don't be shy lets see what your made of !!  :ears:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Crow said:



			You're on mate, I don't think that there could be greater extremes in 8 handicaps than between yours and mine, but it's all in a good cause!
		
Click to expand...

Nick, just don't play. Unless Rick moves clubs you'll be winning in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 18, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm unbeaten at this malarkey and practising hard!   

If anyone round about 4.4 thinks they can do better than Jocko or Liverbirdie, bring it on!  :whoo:

ne:
		
Click to expand...


I'm unbeaten too but vs Rick twice 

Want to put our records on the line? I'm 4.7 for another 3 weeks. After that is anybody's guess.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 18, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Tenner up front and just a fiver from the two *who go up by the most*? Then it's the same as if it were two separate challenges.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you. But yup, never had a three-way before so I'm in.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 18, 2015)

10.2 here if anyone wants to (technically) take my money.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 18, 2015)

Break90 said:



			I'm currently 13.1, anyone around the same up for the challenge?
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently 12.7 it that's any good?

If so I'll pay up next Friday on pay day &#128077;


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 18, 2015)

7.6 and haven't sniffed a golf course since H4H last year. 

Let's be having you...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I'm unbeaten too but vs Rick twice 

Want to put our records on the line? I'm 4.7 for another 3 weeks. After that is anybody's guess.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, so something has to give. Let's do it!


----------



## ventura (Mar 18, 2015)

Jungle said:



			Starting of the season at 16.7. 

More than happy to pay up and take on a challenger.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on 16.5 currently if you fancy the challenge?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 19, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Fixed that for you. But yup, never had a three-way before so I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm in. Tenner up front. Will settle my payment asap. (Edit: done)

I'm assuming that for the "spreadsheet", we get listed as three matches- A v B, B v C and C v A ? Edit: just checked ricks original post and yep it's three matches and three fivers to be paid at end. One of us will be last and lose twice, one of us will be in middle and lose once and other will be cham-pee-yon. (That'll be me then...)

(Ps: it's Jerry by the way.)


----------



## Ads749r (Mar 19, 2015)

Slicer30 said:



			I'll take you on 13.5 here

Ads79er this was meant for
		
Click to expand...

booom we have a challenger.

look forward to it mate. Good luck mwahahaha your going to need it.

let the games commence.


----------



## Ads749r (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm paid in.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok, 16 challenges laid down, including a 'threesome' , plenty more room for more, there are some heavyweight bouts going down so a good season awaits.

View attachment 14513


Updated s/sheet attached


----------



## Ads749r (Mar 19, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Ok, 16 challenges laid down, including a 'threesome' , plenty more room for more, there are some heavyweight bouts going down so a good season awaits.

View attachment 14513


Updated s/sheet attached  

Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks for volunteering doing the sheet. Don't want to be picky but you have my forum name wrong on the sheet  apart from that looks spot on.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm paid up in my challenge vs Jerry and Ben. Good luck guys.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 19, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Awesome, thanks for volunteering doing the sheet. Don't want to be picky but you have my forum name wrong on the sheet  apart from that looks spot on.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, will correct


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

If you need a hand with anything just give me a shout mate :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



 I will pay up now Ash. 
You are on.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

My Â£5 entry is all paid, Game on!


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 19, 2015)

IanG said:



			14.6 for me at the moment so happy to take on anyone around the same number.
		
Click to expand...

We're close enough me thinks........


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			15.8 if anyone wants to take it on?
		
Click to expand...

Andy, I'm 15.7. Probably end up around 17 by the end of the year! An easy fiver for charity there!!


----------



## IanG (Mar 19, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			We're close enough me thinks........
		
Click to expand...

OK good,  let the battle commence :swing:

Edit : My Â£5 paid.


----------



## john0 (Mar 19, 2015)

Right that's my Â£5 paid - it will also be the only Â£5 that I will be paying!!....(even if I lose  )


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 19, 2015)

we are building nicely gentlemen (& gentlewomen of course), plenty more room tho'

View attachment 14514


:lol:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Excellent, so something has to give. Let's do it!
		
Click to expand...

All paid up. Good luck :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 19, 2015)

john0 said:



			Right that's my Â£5 paid - it will also be the only Â£5 that I will be paying!!....(*even if I lose*  )
		
Click to expand...

'Go ahead punk, make my day'  :clap:


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

@Andy808 I assumed you will accept me taking your challenge, so i have paid up! Should have just stuck a tenner in to save doing it in Oct!!


----------



## john0 (Mar 19, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			'Go ahead punk, make my day'  :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I probably wont get the chance to - I'm expecting a very successful year


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 19, 2015)

john0 said:



			Unfortunately I probably wont get the chance to - I'm expecting a very successful year 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Break90 (Mar 19, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			I'm currently 12.7 it that's any good?

If so I'll pay up next Friday on pay day &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Game on Paperboy, let's have it.

Enjoy your season!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2015)

Break90 said:



			Game on Paperboy, let's have it.

Enjoy your season!!
		
Click to expand...

Brave Man! He smashed me last year dropping at least 4 shots i think!!


----------



## bozza (Mar 19, 2015)

Currently 14.7 if anyone is up for it?


----------



## Davey247 (Mar 19, 2015)

bozza said:



			Currently 14.7 if anyone is up for it?
		
Click to expand...

Would love to Bozza, but I'm starting out on 12.0...   
Perhaps set up a head to head order of merit for the Sunday comps?


----------



## Wilson (Mar 19, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			we are building nicely gentlemen (& gentlewomen of course), plenty more room tho'

View attachment 14514


:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Can you amend my HC to 10 exactly please? I thought I'd be down to 9.8 after last weekend, but only dropped 0.2 due to CSS going up a shot :-( 

Have paid my Â£5.


----------



## rickg (Mar 19, 2015)

Great work on the sheet Steve, (sorry Bruiser) ....looks good...thanks again....


----------



## Break90 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Brave Man! He smashed me last year dropping at least 4 shots i think!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping for the golfing equivalent of the difficult second album.........


----------



## louise_a (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm 11.9 Davey, if you want the challenge.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Brave Man! He smashed me last year dropping at least 4 shots i think!!
		
Click to expand...

Got down to losing 4 shots gave one back in August


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Homer J Simpson - where are you, my digital glove is slapping your face right now, your Blackmoor form scares me not, I throw down the gauntlet and challenge you in 2015  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I accept your challenge with relish. Bring it on. Once I receive your acceptance I'll get my payment in. Lets get it on


----------



## Jungle (Mar 19, 2015)

Good man ventura, challenge accepted.

All the best. I kick.off my season next week.


----------



## ventura (Mar 19, 2015)

Jungle said:



			Good man ventura, challenge accepted.

All the best. I kick.off my season next week.
		
Click to expand...

Think you might have a head start on me, hopefully our first qualifier will be April. Don't get too far ahead!

Have made my donation. Good luck.


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			My Â£5 entry is all paid, Game on!
		
Click to expand...

 Me too. Did I mention you have to play right handed.


----------



## john0 (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Me too. Did I mention you have to play right handed.

Click to expand...

He would probably still win


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Homer J Simpson - where are you, my digital glove is slapping your face right now, your Blackmoor form scares me not, I throw down the gauntlet and challenge you in 2015  :ears:
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I accept your challenge with relish. Bring it on. Once I receive your acceptance I'll get my payment in. Lets get it on
		
Click to expand...

We getting this on matey?


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

john0 said:



			He would probably still win 

Click to expand...

:angry: Who asked you, one foot in the Conference boy ?


----------



## john0 (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			:angry: Who asked you, one foot in the Conference boy ?

Click to expand...

I may live here now but I was born and bred in the Boro for my first 25 years so it's actually one foot in the Premier League my dear friend


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

john0 said:



			I may live here now but I was born and bred in the Boro for my first 25 years so it's actually one foot in the Premier League my dear friend 

Click to expand...

 You kept that quiet when we took three points off you at the Riverside.


----------



## john0 (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			You kept that quiet when we took three points off you at the Riverside.

Click to expand...

Ha just early season before we got warmed up and Karanka did his magic....where are you now exactly?


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

john0 said:



			....where are you now exactly? 

Click to expand...

 Wembleeeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## john0 (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Wembleeeeeeeeeee !!
		
Click to expand...

One visit or two though?


----------



## Keeno (Mar 19, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			I'm at 5.3 if anyone fancies it?
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate. I'm 5.2 

Let me know if you fancy it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2015)

13.8 if anyone fancies this&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## peterlav (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm taking on Liverbirdie (not quite sure why, he's not Pedro The Bandit for nothing!!)

Just paid our Â£10 fee via justgiving, thanks


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			booom we have a challenger.

look forward to it mate. Good luck mwahahaha your going to need it.

let the games commence.
		
Click to expand...

I will need it - thats for sure.

Best of luck to you also - I am also paid in now.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 20, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Hi mate. I'm 5.2 

Let me know if you fancy it
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. Let's do it.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Perfect. Let's do it.
		
Click to expand...

Â£5 donated.


----------



## Keeno (Mar 20, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Â£5 donated.
		
Click to expand...

I'll do the same tonight and confirm!

Game on

Sponge1980 V Keeno


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2015)

Paid up in my battle with fripnchips.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2015)

peterlav said:



			I'm taking on Liverbirdie (not quite sure why, he's not Pedro The Bandit for nothing!!)

Just paid our Â£10 fee via justgiving, thanks
		
Click to expand...

Pete, I think you only pay Â£5 each to start with, then another Â£5 if you lose,so, is it......

1. Your not very confident.
2. Youv'e paid mine as well - if so, I'll box you off next time.
3. You've also challenged one other, and that's why you've paid twice. 

You leave an Evertonian to sort it.........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2015)

Crow said:



			8.4 but currently playing to around 18.4 so an easy target for anyone.
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Hi mate, if you don't get any other offers, I'm currently 7.7 and rising if you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

An 8.5 here, as there doesn't seem to be anyone else close, do you to fancy a three way challenge?


----------



## john0 (Mar 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			An 8.5 here, as there doesn't seem to be anyone else close, do you to fancy a three way challenge?
		
Click to expand...

Isnt oddsocks around that number? Would surely be an easy win for you


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			An 8.5 here, as there doesn't seem to be anyone else close, do you to fancy a three way challenge?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 7.6 and incapable of playing to it, if that interests you...?


----------



## Break90 (Mar 20, 2015)

Paid


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2015)

john0 said:



			Isnt oddsocks around that number? Would surely be an easy win for you
		
Click to expand...

Well as he hasn't stuck his head over the parapet we'll never knowâ€¦...



mcbroon said:



			I'm 7.6 and incapable of playing to it, if that interests you...?
		
Click to expand...

I resemble that remark: you're on! 

Crow & rickg, I'm still up for that one as well if you fancy it.

Edit; paid.


----------



## rickg (Mar 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Crow & rickg, I'm still up for that one as well if you fancy it.

Edit; paid.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for it......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2015)

rickg said:



			I'm up for it......
		
Click to expand...

You're on, I've paid. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Mar 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Crow & rickg, I'm still up for that one as well if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...


Can't turn down a challenge, at least I'll be able to say that I was ahead of you for one week!

Good luck both, but don't be afraid of collecting a run of 0.1s back.


----------



## bozza (Mar 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			13.8 if anyone fancies this&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Giving you a bit of a head start but I'll challenge you if you fancy it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2015)

As ArnoldArmChewer seems to be ignoring my reply and his offer to do battle does anyone want to take up the challenge instead?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2015)

No one around 10.2 looking for a challenger?


----------



## rickg (Mar 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As ArnoldArmChewer seems to be ignoring my reply and his offer to do battle does anyone want to take up the challenge instead?
		
Click to expand...

Homer, I think it's fair to say that AAC is your challenger. Not sure how much clearer he could have put it when he posted:

"Homer J Simpson - where are you, my digital glove is slapping your face right now, your Blackmoor form scares me not, I throw down the gauntlet and challenge you in 2015"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2015)

rickg said:



			Homer, I think it's fair to say that AAC is your challenger. Not sure how much clearer he could have put it when he posted:

"Homer J Simpson - where are you, my digital glove is slapping your face right now, your Blackmoor form scares me not, I throw down the gauntlet and challenge you in 2015"
		
Click to expand...

Well to be fair I replied several times to say I'd pick up the challenge and he didn't respond. Right then. Time to do some damage


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 20, 2015)

12.5 here looking to donate for a third year in a row?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2015)

bozza said:



			Giving you a bit of a head start but I'll challenge you if you fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, happy to


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm currently at 17.1 if anyone wants to take me on?


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 20, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			No one around 10.2 looking for a challenger?
		
Click to expand...

I guess it has to be me then since I'm off 10.2 today. (got a comp tomorrow so I'll very likely be off 10.3 by this time tomorrow night.)


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2015)

Hendo007 said:



			I guess it has to be me then since I'm off 10.2 today. (got a comp tomorrow so I'll very likely be off 10.3 by this time tomorrow night.)
		
Click to expand...

No comps for me until first week in April. So you can get a head start. Will sort out my payment tomorrow.
May the lowest handicap win :thup:


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 20, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			No comps for me until first week in April. So you can get a head start. Will sort out my payment tomorrow.
May the lowest handicap win :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll sort mine out tomorrow too..... GL to you although I don't think you will need it lol


----------



## 2blue (Mar 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Happy to take on anyone around 10.9
		
Click to expand...

Go on then Rich..  am 10.9 also.... so a level start this time


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2015)

2blue said:



			Go on then Rich..  am 10.9 also.... so a level start this time 

Click to expand...

 You are on, though just remembered I have gone up to 11.0.


----------



## bozza (Mar 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			No probs mate, happy to
		
Click to expand...

Ok cool, good luck.  Not that you will need it the way I'm playing at the moment!


----------



## peterlav (Mar 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Pete, I think you only pay Â£5 each to start with, then another Â£5 if you lose,so, is it......

1. Your not very confident.
2. Youv'e paid mine as well - if so, I'll box you off next time.
3. You've also challenged one other, and that's why you've paid twice. 

You leave an Evertonian to sort it.........

Click to expand...

Option number 2 was what I have done, I don't know, try to do something nice for someone 
You'll no doubt win the fiver off me next time we play anyway!!


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 21, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm currently at 17.1 if anyone wants to take me on?
		
Click to expand...

I'm game if 17.9 is close enough for you Stuart?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2015)

TeeItHigh said:



			I'm game if 17.9 is close enough for you Stuart?
		
Click to expand...

Superb,challenge accepted:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2015)

2blue said:



			Go on then Rich..  am 10.9 also.... so a level start this time 

Click to expand...

 Paid up.  Both in single figures would be good.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Paid up.  Both in single figures would be good.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Start a blog.....that'll help!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 21, 2015)

rickg said:



			Start a blog.....that'll help!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

Or in rich's case - a diary


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2015)

rickg said:



			Start a blog.....that'll help!
		
Click to expand...

 Yep, I will do that just after I sign up for twitter, get on facebook, and take delivery of a mobile phone. i.e not in this lifetime.:ears:


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Yep, I will do that just after I sign up for twitter, get on facebook, and take delivery of a mobile phone. i.e not in this lifetime.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Richart's ipad ...


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2015)

rickg said:



			Richart's ipad ... 

View attachment 14564

Click to expand...

 I will have you know I am using an ipad Air 3, the latest model. 

Ok I am only using it when Vicky lets me borrow hers.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Yep, I will do that just after I sign up for twitter, get on facebook, and take delivery of a mobile phone. i.e not in this lifetime.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

A man after my own heart


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2015)

Crow said:



			Can't turn down a challenge, at least I'll be able to say that I was ahead of you for one week!

Good luck both, but don't be afraid of collecting a run of 0.1s back.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this, off to pay now! 

Edit; paid.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 21, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I accept your challenge with relish. Bring it on. Once I receive your acceptance I'll get my payment in. Lets get it on
		
Click to expand...

Homer

Unleash your weapons, game on.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Paid up.  Both in single figures would be good.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes....   my next target... before I'm 70. Times running out


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok, things are going well and plenty of challenges made, still room for more, we have a few 'threesomes' going on so if you fancy a new challenge don't be shy, just remember its a Â£5 entry per challenge.

If your name is blocked out in Orange on the S/Sheet it means that you have paid according to the JFG page, if not can you pay asap please.  If you have paid and I have missed you please accept my apologies and let me know.

Can you all check your handicaps on the s/sheet, again I hope I have them down correctly but if not, let me know.

Its game on now so good luck to all entrants - PLAY WELL.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 21, 2015)

Numpty !! - S/sheet now attached.

View attachment 14565


:lol:


----------



## fripnchips (Mar 21, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Paid up in my battle with fripnchips. 

Click to expand...

Hope we both have a good season


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 21, 2015)

Your doing a cracking job mate. Just have a look at week 1 date though.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 21, 2015)

Stuart c vs TeeItHigh 
Â£5 donatedðŸ‘

And thankfully season doesn't start for 2 more weeks after today's showingðŸ˜ž


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 21, 2015)

Paid for my battle with Hendo007. 
Good luck to you Hendo, and to everyone.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2015)

TeeItHigh said:



			Stuart c vs TeeItHigh 
Â£5 donatedðŸ‘

And thankfully season doesn't start for 2 more weeks after today's showingðŸ˜ž
		
Click to expand...

Donation made for this, good luck Tee it high!!

Our qualifiers don't start  til mid April


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Ok, things are going well and plenty of challenges made, still room for more, we have a few 'threesomes' going on so if you fancy a new challenge don't be shy, just remember its a Â£5 entry per challenge.

If your name is blocked out in Orange on the S/Sheet it means that you have paid according to the JFG page, if not can you pay asap please.  If you have paid and I have missed you please accept my apologies and let me know.

Can you all check your handicaps on the s/sheet, again I hope I have them down correctly but if not, let me know.

Its game on now so good luck to all entrants - PLAY WELL.
		
Click to expand...

Bring it on dude. I'm 11.8 as of now and 11.9 after the medal tomorrow not doubt. Mind you I cam second in the roll up today and took a few quid so who knows. Up to date figure always in the signature on the rare posts up I make if you need it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2015)

Â£5 paid. Bring it on


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 21, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Donation made for this, good luck Tee it high!!

Our qualifiers don't start  til mid April 

Click to expand...

Mid April! Il be 18.1 by then!!
Good luck Stuart.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2015)

20 7 and looking for a challenge but beware, its the YOTF.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			20 7 and looking for a challenge but beware, its the YOTF. 

Click to expand...

Stewards enquiry? Seen in print 15 :rofl:




Only joking

I know I know scooter........


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 21, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Paid for my battle with Hendo007. 
Good luck to you Hendo, and to everyone.
		
Click to expand...

It's not luck I need sir its a bloody miracle !!! lol 

I played today and collected anther 0.1 and into the bargain when I put my score in the PC I noticed I was actually off 10.3 and not 10.2 so that will be me all the way up to 10.4 after today's debacle. 

I thought I had escaped the 0.1 from last weeks bogey comp as it hadn't shown on Hdid, also not it was merely lost in transit. 

Anyway, I'll cough up my first Â£5 donation later this evening and look forward to the next one in October or whenever the losers pay out


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2015)

11.7 anybody fancy some?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			20 7 and looking for a challenge but beware, its the YOTF. 

Click to expand...

I would be willing to take you on Fish.  That's if 19.0 is enough of a challenge for you.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I would be willing to take you on Fish.  That's if 19.0 is enough of a challenge for you.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, your on :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 22, 2015)

Birchy said:



			11.7 anybody fancy some? 

Click to expand...

Yeah go on then I'll have some if the bit of a head start for you isn'taking it too easy.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 22, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Your doing a cracking job mate. Just have a look at week 1 date though.
		
Click to expand...

Now corrected, I formatted the h/c's to one decimal place and cocked up the date in the process.


----------



## Siren (Mar 22, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I'm 11.9 Davey, if you want the challenge.
		
Click to expand...

If he hasnt taken you up on the challenge im happy to try and get revenge for last year 11.9 as well


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Yeah go on then I'll have some if the bit of a head start for you isn'taking it too easy.
		
Click to expand...

No problem pal, im a rusty 11.7 so it should take me a while to get going :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

Up to 11.9. Not a good start


----------



## louise_a (Mar 22, 2015)

Siren said:



			If he hasnt taken you up on the challenge im happy to try and get revenge for last year 11.9 as well
		
Click to expand...

Grerat stuff, a rematch!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm currently off 5.1 if anyone fancies doing battle?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2015)

JamesR said:



			I'm currently off 5.1 if anyone fancies doing battle?
		
Click to expand...

How you doin' James?

I'll take you on. I'm 5.7 and don't mind giving you a head start


----------



## JamesR (Mar 23, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			How you doin' James?

I'll take you on. I'm 5.7 and don't mind giving you a head start
		
Click to expand...

I'm fine thanks Brian, yourself?


I reckon we could quite easily meet in the middle by seasons end!


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Mar 23, 2015)

Any takers around 22?? Am aiming for high teens by the H4H! :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, 32 match ups made so far, still loads more room inside !!  Still no GM staffers brave enough to throw out a challenge, pussies one and all 

Most folk have paid their entry fee, if you have forgotten please go to Rick's opening post and follow the link to the JFG website, it will be the best Â£5 you will invest this golf season.

Only one h/c adjustment to report so far, me old mate and adversary HJS who went up 0.1, mind you I think I am following him after yesterday's 'showing'.  Don't forget to post if your h/c changes and start bragging if you get a cut.

View attachment 14604


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Ok, 32 match ups made so far, still loads more room inside !!  Still no GM staffers brave enough to throw out a challenge, pussies one and all 

Most folk have paid their entry fee, if you have forgotten please go to Rick's opening post and follow the link to the JFG website, it will be the best Â£5 you will invest this golf season.

Only one h/c adjustment to report so far, me old mate and adversary HJS who went up 0.1, mind you I think I am following him after yesterday's 'showing'.  Don't forget to post if your h/c changes and start bragging if you get a cut.

View attachment 14604

Click to expand...

Cough cough, I am down to 10.4.


----------



## Siren (Mar 23, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Ok, 32 match ups made so far, still loads more room inside !!  Still no GM staffers brave enough to throw out a challenge, pussies one and all 

Most folk have paid their entry fee, if you have forgotten please go to Rick's opening post and follow the link to the JFG website, it will be the best Â£5 you will invest this golf season.

Only one h/c adjustment to report so far, me old mate and adversary HJS who went up 0.1, mind you I think I am following him after yesterday's 'showing'.  Don't forget to post if your h/c changes and start bragging if you get a cut.

View attachment 14604

Click to expand...

Sorry im actually off 11.9 ive updated my sig.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 23, 2015)

OK, maybe he has peaked too soon, but like a greyhound out of the trap, Richart has dropped from 11.0 to 10.4, beat that !!


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			OK, maybe he has peaked too soon, but like a greyhound out of the trap, Richart has dropped from 11.0 to 10.4, beat that !!
		
Click to expand...

Can we close the challenge now.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2015)

Paid for my challenge with Siren.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 23, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Paid for my challenge with Siren.
		
Click to expand...

My dear lady, thank you.


----------



## fripnchips (Mar 23, 2015)

Not a great start for me. May of fractured my heel so may be resting for afew weeks.. find out tomorrow.


----------



## rickg (Mar 23, 2015)

fripnchips said:



			Not a great start for me. May of fractured my heel so may be resting for afew weeks.. find out tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Handicap protection alert. 

Get well soon...:thup:


----------



## fripnchips (Mar 23, 2015)

rickg said:



			Handicap protection alert. 

Get well soon...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Haha busted. Will be playing the second i can walk properly so not too worried.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 24, 2015)

Paid for my challenge with Hobbit


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 24, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Paid for my challenge with Hobbit
		
Click to expand...


Many thanks my dear chap


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2015)

18.9 and rising, worrying early season shoulder injury, hooky driver................

i'm like a wounded gazelle at a watering hole, any takers ??


----------



## Keeno (Mar 24, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Â£5 donated.
		
Click to expand...

Also Donated. Sorry for the delay and aw ra best!!


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm happy to take on someone. 
Currently off 11.0, dropped 5 shots during last year's challenge, not sure there are any more in there!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2015)

OK, I have finally paid up. Also money for raffle tickets, what do I win???!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			OK mate, your on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok all paid up and I am actually off 19.0.  Bring on the comps.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 25, 2015)

Badger said:



			18.9 and rising, worrying early season shoulder injury, hooky driver................

i'm like a wounded gazelle at a watering hole, any takers ??
		
Click to expand...

Badger, I'm game to take you on and add you to my list of potential victims. It'll be a gas (geddit ?)


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK, I have finally paid up. Also money for raffle tickets, what do I win???! 

Click to expand...

If you have the same luck as me it will be a freebie from the magazine......but, like the Murphy's, I'm not bitter.....


----------



## evahakool (Mar 25, 2015)

I would give this  a go again, off 17.7 at the moment if anyone wants a challenge.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 25, 2015)

Updated s/sheet herewith, thank you to all who have made their donation, to the few who have forgotten please do so ASAP.

We seem to have a forumer of dubious virtue amongst us, Backwoodsman seems as if he will go with anyone and everyone, he's now on his 3rd challenge (you have paid for 2 btw :thup, I like your style Sir !!

View attachment 14650



Happy golfing :swing::swing::swing:


----------



## Badger (Mar 25, 2015)

you're on, i'll pay up later today.  good luck


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone else around the 13-15 level fancy it?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 25, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			We seem to have a forumer of dubious virtue amongst us, Backwoodsman seems as if he will go with anyone and everyone, he's now on his 3rd challenge (you have paid for 2 btw :thup, I like your style Sir !!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I'm the first to have three?  But I'm working on the principle of the more I have, the less likely I am to come last in them all. 

Badger, challenge taken. I'll settle my bill later tonight


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2015)

Updated money list, including the HFH challengers.  If you're green you've paid.


----------



## drewster (Mar 26, 2015)

12.6  ...anyone care to dance ???


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 26, 2015)

drewster said:



			12.6  ...anyone care to dance ???
		
Click to expand...

I'm on with birchy already but happy to double up currently 12.5


----------



## drewster (Mar 26, 2015)

Let's do it Sir. I'll pay my entry with my Â£35 and raffle asap. Depends if we get paid early tomorrow Easter or not !!!! If not i'll pay up next week. Good man!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 26, 2015)

drewster said:



			Let's do it Sir. I'll pay my entry with my Â£35 and raffle asap. Depends if we get paid early tomorrow Easter or not !!!! If not i'll pay up next week. Good man!!!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

That reminds I need to get my payment sorted or AAC and the boys will be visiting.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 28, 2015)

That's me made my payment.

Also played the 1st medal today....

0.1 :rofl:


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Mar 29, 2015)

Still looking for a challenger around 22... Any takers?


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll cough up for my challenge very soon....before the bailiffs hopefully.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 30, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Anyone else around the 13-15 level fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

13.8, if you fancy doubling up&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Jungle (Mar 30, 2015)

Jungle said:



			That's me made my payment.

Also played the 1st medal today....

0.1 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haud the bus.

Reductions only! first time I've seen that at what is admittedly a very short period at Thornton.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 30, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well as he hasn't stuck his head over the parapet we'll never knowâ€¦...



I resemble that remark: you're on! 

Crow & rickg, I'm still up for that one as well if you fancy it.

Edit; paid.
		
Click to expand...

Right, just paid up for this, apologies for the delay.

Also, Crow, rickg, fancy making it a 4-way? After my performance in the Race to Hillside qualifier yesterday, all you'll be doing by agreeing is ensuring I have to cough up a further fiver per head come October...


----------



## rickg (Mar 31, 2015)

Nn



mcbroon said:



			Right, just paid up for this, apologies for the delay.

Also, Crow, rickg, fancy making it a 4-way? After my performance in the Race to Hillside qualifier yesterday, all you'll be doing by agreeing is ensuring I have to cough up a further fiver per head come October...
		
Click to expand...

Count me in....


----------



## Crow (Mar 31, 2015)

mcbroon said:



			Right, just paid up for this, apologies for the delay.

Also, Crow, rickg, fancy making it a 4-way? After my performance in the Race to Hillside qualifier yesterday, all you'll be doing by agreeing is ensuring I have to cough up a further fiver per head come October...
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Count me in....
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that challenge too mcbroon, be good to renew the battle with you!

But this is my last challenge or I'll not have enough money left for my H4H entry after paying out as loser three times.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 31, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			13.8, if you fancy doubling up&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Definitely! I'll get paid up later. The challenge is on!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 31, 2015)

Hendo007 said:



			I'll cough up for my challenge very soon....before the bailiffs hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Do you fancy another one matey? :cheers: Will understand if things are tight


----------



## Odvan (Mar 31, 2015)

I see Birchy has already been snapped up...good luck Paul!!

Unless Birchy wants to double up, as John Inman used to say....


----------



## Siren (Apr 1, 2015)

Paid for my challenge, sorry I completely forgot


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 1, 2015)

rickg said:



			Nn
Count me in....
		
Click to expand...




Crow said:



			I'll take that challenge too mcbroon, be good to renew the battle with you!

But this is my last challenge or I'll not have enough money left for my H4H entry after paying out as loser three times. 

Click to expand...

Excellent. Paid up this evening. 

All the best for the season, gents :thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2015)

Crow said:



			I'll take that challenge too mcbroon, be good to renew the battle with you!

But this is my last challenge or I'll not have enough money left for my H4H entry after paying out as loser three times. 

Click to expand...


Insert evil laugh.....mwah hah hah.......

Our SSS Has finally been adjusted so all those 0.1's I accumulated over the last 2 years (5.1 -7.7) might hopefully be a thing of the past.....bring it on Handicap challengers..........

Ps... The 5 qualifiers I've played in since the challenge have all been buffer (well 4 of them were reductions only)


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Insert evil laugh.....mwah hah hah.......

Our SSS Has finally been adjusted so all those 0.1's I accumulated over the last 2 years (5.1 -7.7) might hopefully be a thing of the past.....bring it on Handicap challengers..........

Ps... The 5 qualifiers I've played in since the challenge have all been buffer (well 4 of them were reductions only)

Click to expand...

What are the new SSS of the silvers and blacks then?


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2015)

fundy said:



			What are the new SSS of the silvers and blacks then?
		
Click to expand...

Silvers 74-up from 72 (par 74)

Blacks 75 -up from 74 (par 72)


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Silvers 74-up from 72 (par 74)

Blacks 75 -up from 74 (par 72)
		
Click to expand...

Going in the right direction albeit still a touch on the low side imho


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2015)

fundy said:



			Going in the right direction albeit still a touch on the low side imho 

Click to expand...

Its a start.....although we had to fight for the 74.....they'd rated it at 73.5 but rounded it down to 73 so we challenged it and they changed it. :whoo:


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Nn
Count me in....
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Its a start.....although we had to fight for the 74.....they'd rated it at 73.5 but rounded it down to 73 so we challenged it and they changed it. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Fix!


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Insert evil laugh.....mwah hah hah.......

Our SSS Has finally been adjusted so all those 0.1's I accumulated over the last 2 years (5.1 -7.7) might hopefully be a thing of the past.....bring it on Handicap challengers..........

Ps... The 5 qualifiers I've played in since the challenge have all been buffer (well 4 of them were reductions only)

Click to expand...

So you put out challenges knowing your SSS is about to be adjusted.

Sounds like Rickgate 2 to me.:mmm:


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 2, 2015)

New wedges delivered, new gps delivered, weather forecast looking not bad for the weekend and first medal of the season on Saturday. It's got up 0.1 written all over it.


----------



## Crow (Apr 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Insert evil laugh.....mwah hah hah.......

Our SSS Has finally been adjusted so all those 0.1's I accumulated over the last 2 years (5.1 -7.7) might hopefully be a thing of the past.....bring it on Handicap challengers..........

Ps... The 5 qualifiers I've played in since the challenge have all been buffer (well 4 of them were reductions only)

Click to expand...




richart said:



			So you put out challenges knowing your SSS is about to be adjusted.

Sounds like Rickgate 2 to me.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

The state of my golf at the moment it doesn't make a difference anyway, I can't see me even buffering this year!

(Hmmm, am I being a bit negative?? First qualifier of the year on Sunday so I'll get an idea then!)


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

Paid for my challenge against Cheifi0 :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			13.8, if you fancy doubling up&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

I'm off 13.9 so could join this game.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 5, 2015)

Up 0.1 from yesterday as predicted. Some decent shots but still rusty.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bigfoot said:



			I'm off 13.9 so could join this game.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take the challenge mate&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2015)

First qualifier of the year today, and straight away the first 0.1


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

Down to 5.3 :thup:


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I'll take the challenge mateâ›³ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff.

I will get my Â£5 in and then the difficult bit of changing my listing on here !!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Down to 5.3 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice shooting mate.. :swing:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Down to 5.3 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Back to cat 1 :clap:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Back to cat 1 :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised that we had to wait for Phil to announce it.. Doesn't he have an official score reporter?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm surprised that we had to wait for Phil to announce it.. Doesn't he have an official score reporter? 

Click to expand...

It appears they have lost their voices right now


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It appears they have lost their voices right now 

Click to expand...

Shame... It was like an episode of Dynasty on here sometimes...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Shame... It was like an episode of Dynasty on here sometimes...

Click to expand...

Don't worry I'm sure when I have a couple of bad rounds and the HC creeps back to 6 they will ensure everyone knows then :thup:


----------



## bozza (Apr 6, 2015)

Completely forgot about this, I'll get my payment over by the end of the week.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 6, 2015)

Missed an 18 inch putt for par on the 18th. Missed buffer by 1 shot... Back up to 5...


----------



## Crow (Apr 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Missed an 18 inch putt for par on the 18th. Missed buffer by 1 shot... Back up to 5... 



Click to expand...

Rather annoying when that happens, especially when you're checking the score against CSS and find out the horrible truth.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Missed an 18 inch putt for par on the 18th. Missed buffer by 1 shot... Back up to 5... 



Click to expand...

Unlucky Kaz - just need to get the .1 and further back during the next round :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 6, 2015)

Crow said:



			Rather annoying when that happens, especially when you're checking the score against CSS and find out the horrible truth. 

Click to expand...

To be honest, it's easy to pick out one shot like that but the truth is I wasn't on my game at all. Putted terribly, and put myself in trouble off the tee too often; I was surprised my score was as close to handicap as it was in the end!

I'm taking the positive that if I can play badly and score close to handicap then the cuts must follow. And I get an extra shot to play with next time... it's never good starting the season on x.4!


----------



## Crow (Apr 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			To be honest, it's easy to pick out one shot like that but the truth is I wasn't on my game at all. Putted terribly, and put myself in trouble off the tee too often; I was surprised my score was as close to handicap as it was in the end!

I'm taking the positive that if I can play badly and score close to handicap then the cuts must follow. And I get an extra shot to play with next time... *it's never good starting the season on x.4!*


Click to expand...

I did the same, starting on 8.4, coming to the par 5 18th I had a feeling that a par might scrape me into the buffer and so for my third I took on a bit of hero shot from the rough on the side of a hummock, hit it fat and straight into the pond short of the green, racked up an 8 and so out to 8.5 (the par would have been enough too!)


----------



## IanG (Apr 6, 2015)

1.5 shot cut confirmed courtesy of Saturday's medal - down to 13.1, a good way to start the season.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 6, 2015)

IanG said:



			1.5 shot cut confirmed courtesy of Saturday's medal - down to 13.1, a good way to start the season.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent Ian! :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2015)

IanG said:



			1.5 shot cut confirmed courtesy of Saturday's medal - down to 13.1, a good way to start the season.
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting :whoo:


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 6, 2015)

IanG said:



			1.5 shot cut confirmed courtesy of Saturday's medal - down to 13.1, a good way to start the season.
		
Click to expand...

Top man, Ian, great stuff :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 6, 2015)

Apologies to one and all, I have had trouble accessing the forum over the last week or so, I will endeavour to pick up all of the changes and update the s/sheet tomorrow


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 6, 2015)

14.2. Sigh.


----------



## kozmos (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking for a challenger or 3??  
5.2 after the 1st medal of the year..


----------



## IanG (Apr 7, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Excellent Ian! :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Good shooting :whoo:
		
Click to expand...




mcbroon said:



			Top man, Ian, great stuff :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks gal'n'guys, Cat 2 within striking distance....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Down to 5.3 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wahey! Just need Suarez to come back now.....


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 7, 2015)

One comp and up to 14.2...

I expect this to be 14.3 after today's knock.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			One comp and up to 14.2...

I expect this to be 14.3 after today's knock.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, I've had a .6 reduction, down to 13.2 &#128515;


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok, here we go.  Just had the email from HDID and its the first cut of the season and down by 0.3 to 18.3. First time ever that I've had an official playing H/C of 18.  Some may even consider it a "proper" handicap now I get no two shot holes

La_Lucha, OxfordComma and Badger, get your facemasks on, else your gonna have to eat dirt


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 7, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok, here we go.  Just had the email from HDID and its the first cut of the season and down by 0.3 to 18.3. First time ever that I've had an official playing H/C of 18.  Some may even consider it a "proper" handicap now I get no two shot holes

La_Lucha, OxfordComma and Badger, get your facemasks on, else your gonna have to eat dirt 

Click to expand...

I too had an email today after the weekend qualifier 

Mine said 19.2 > 19.3 though . Utter disaster of a medal, soldiered on until the 14th but then when it got to the 3rd penalty drop on that hole I gave up and NR'ed for the sake of those waiting behind and for my own sanity.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

Got my handicap notification for the weekend playing - now officially 12.0


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 7, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I too had an email today after the weekend qualifier 

Mine said 19.2 > 19.3 though . Utter disaster of a medal, soldiered on until the 14th but then when it got to the 3rd penalty drop on that hole I gave up and NR'ed for the sake of those waiting behind and for my own sanity.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear it - hope the game perks up soon.

(But forgive me for saying that I'm not staying around to wait...    But did I hear someone say something like "pride comes before a fall" ? I think I'll watch my step.)


----------



## Ads749r (Apr 7, 2015)

Well results are back after the weekend comps. Up 0.2 to 13.5 poo bums.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Well results are back after the weekend comps. Up 0.2 to 13.5 poo bums. 

Click to expand...

Happy days. Extra shot to play with in the Jubilee Cup on May 6th!!! Once we win that (or not) then go and get cut low. You have the game. Shame you now have to work!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, I've had a .6 reduction, down to 13.2 &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Well done ! I don't even play a comp until the 17th. Plenty of time to go though.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 7, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, I've had a .6 reduction, down to 13.2 &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Well done! As expected I'm up again to 14.3.


----------



## Ads749r (Apr 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Happy days. Extra shot to play with in the Jubilee Cup on May 6th!!! Once we win that (or not) then go and get cut low. You have the game. Shame you now have to work!
		
Click to expand...

Working is over rated, need to stop it to play golf


----------



## Badger (Apr 8, 2015)

well done, you'll find you miss that two shot hole though.

used mine to good effect for a cheeky 4 for 4 saturday but not enough to stop a + 0.1

no comp for me now till may 2.


----------



## Siren (Apr 8, 2015)

Fantastic weekend for me 2 Qualifiers and 2 cuts 11.9>11.1>10.3 and a Trophy in the bag.

Could be a good year :thup:


----------



## IanG (Apr 8, 2015)

Siren said:



			Fantastic weekend for me 2 Qualifiers and 2 cuts 11.9>11.1>10.3 and a Trophy in the bag.

Could be a good year :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Well done - single figs on the horizon ...:fore:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 10, 2015)

Updated spread sheet attached, could you please check to see if you have paid as there are quite a few multiple challenges now, if you have and I havn't noted it could you PM me and I will check and revise, otherwise get that virtual wallet out and pay NOW!!

Well played Siren, big reduction down to 10.3

View attachment 14841


----------



## fripnchips (Apr 10, 2015)

That'll be me up to 14.1 then  Four rounds on the weekend one very decent the rest ok except the one i had a card in my hand


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 11, 2015)

Isn't it always the way! I have another qualifier tomorrow, will update after that.


----------



## rickg (Apr 12, 2015)

Just paid my Mcbroon challenge........think I might have also gone up 0.1 yesterday.....


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 12, 2015)

rickg said:



			Just paid my Mcbroon challenge........think I might have also gone up 0.1 yesterday.....

Click to expand...

I've already paid for my challenge with Blue In Munich.

Managed to buffer yesterday, so no movement here.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 13, 2015)

My only chance of avoiding .1 from yesterday is if it goes reduction only, the scores being posted were shocking.


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 13, 2015)

Buffer for me on Saturday so still off 18.6.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 13, 2015)

View attachment 14902


Updated schedule attached, I will PM non payers later this week so if you have forgotten please pay now.  :thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 13, 2015)

Missed buffer on Saturday by one shot.......0.1 added...:angry:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



View attachment 14902


Updated schedule attached, I will PM non payers later this week so if you have forgotten please pay now.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hello Mate, paid on Saturday for challenge against Bigfoot, cheers


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm up for this, currently off 5.5 (6C). Bring it on! :cheers:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 13, 2015)

Last Wednesdays medal has still not gone up on HDID, but the results are in the clubhouse and ive been cut .3 to 18.4 

Your move Khamelion


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2015)

0.1 for me. Back to 10.5.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Missed an 18 inch putt for par on the 18th. Missed buffer by 1 shot... Back up to 5... 



Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Unlucky Kaz - just need to get the .1 and further back during the next round :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Did exactly that! Back to 4.4 and ready to "go low" for the rest of the year.... errm, maybe!

Missed two 18 inch tap ins this time.... I'd be dangerous if I could putt!


----------



## IanG (Apr 14, 2015)

Well done Karen onwards and downwards ....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Two cuts in two days! 

70 net 66 last night sees me down to 4.1.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Two cuts in two days! 

70 net 66 last night sees me down to 4.1.
		
Click to expand...

Well done, Karen. You must have hit it much better than around Nairn on Sunday


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Well done, Karen. You must have hit it much better than around Nairn on Sunday

Click to expand...

Indeed I did! 

Although, I played OK at Nairn after the first 3 or 4 holes, by which time my handicap was long gone!

The long game has really clicked this week, hopefully not just a temporary phase!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Indeed I did! 

Although, I played OK at Nairn after the first 3 or 4 holes, by which time my handicap was long gone!

The long game has really clicked this week, hopefully not just a temporary phase!
		
Click to expand...

wish i could say the same. I's sinking 20 footers for doubles the 3 putting from 15 feet when on in regulation


----------



## Siren (Apr 15, 2015)

Seems as though there was something wrong with the computers last week so when they redid all of the results ive had an ESR thrown into the mix cutting me down to 9.3!


----------



## IanG (Apr 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Two cuts in two days! 

70 net 66 last night sees me down to 4.1.
		
Click to expand...

... and downwards.... great shooting' :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2015)

0.2 cut today.

Although I must have missed a 0.1 from late in the season last ear so was actually off 7.0 to start!

6.8 now though......


----------



## IanG (Apr 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			0.2 cut today.

Although I must have missed a 0.1 from late in the season last ear so was actually off 7.0 to start!

6.8 now though......
		
Click to expand...

Well done Iain - good to see your published photo shoot didn't affect your game


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2015)

IanG said:



			Well done Iain - good to see your published photo shoot didn't affect your game

Click to expand...

Cheers Ian.

Haven't seen it yet, I believe the camera adds 5 years..... 

Or, it may be the bald spot!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 19, 2015)

No change for me after two comps. Roll on the next. April 30th unless I go for a supplementary.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 20, 2015)

Well Mr Hobbit you'll be pleased to know that having started the year at 5.1 I am now the proud owner of a 5.4 handicap!

3 comp's played, 3 pretty awful rounds adding upto 0.3 increase. 

But showing some signs of improvement on the back 9 this weekend.


----------



## Val (Apr 20, 2015)

1st comp and scraped buffer so no change here, 11.5


----------



## mchacker (Apr 20, 2015)

^^^^^^ oh how I dream of buffer, 11.9 now


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow not quite sure how I managed it but, I managed to buffer after shooting 102. That's 9 over handicap. I played quite well generally with 5 pars, 7 bogeysbut  2 10's and 2 7's. I guess that the 10's and 7's gave the idea that I'd got no where near buffer, but Stableford was 33 points. 

Really happy so far as I've played two medals at my new club so far and managed to buffer in them both.


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 21, 2015)

ads749r I have increased to 13.8, have 3 comps in 3 weeks and feel a cut coming on.


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2015)

10.6 for me now.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 22, 2015)

Had some glimmers of the old magic tonight but two treble bogies means I'm up 0.1. Handicap is now 5.5.


----------



## Keeno (Apr 23, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Had some glimmers of the old magic tonight but two treble bogies means I'm up 0.1. Handicap is now 5.5.
		
Click to expand...

Yaassss!!  If I can get someone to play the medal with on Sunday, I'll be getting a 0.1 to get back up towards 6


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 23, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Yaassss!!  If I can get someone to play the medal with on Sunday, I'll be getting a 0.1 to get back up towards 6 

Click to expand...

I'm just trying to lull you into a false sense of security.Hope you get a partner for your medal. Got an away open on Saturday and the forecast is a bit iffy, could be 5.6 by Saturday night. Stay tuned.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 23, 2015)

Two comps in, didn't play the first, was on-call and got as far as putting my bag onto to my trolley in car park but then got called, second I was ill and shouldn't have played, only made the 4th before having to come off, 0.1 back, third time lucky on Saturday, as long as the weather holds, but it's not looking good.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well If I could find a short game! First cut in years hopefully though a mere 0.3 for 37points, but like so many of us what might have been!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well another round played on a fine Orkney spring day. 30mph hour wind, rain and hailstones absolutely brutal. Actually played not too bad considering. Thankfully it was reduction only so staying at 5.5 for the minute.


----------



## Ads749r (Apr 25, 2015)

Slicer30 said:



			ads749r I have increased to 13.8, have 3 comps in 3 weeks and feel a cut coming on.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky pal I was wondering when you was going to post. I've been expecting you to say you been getting big cuts too  it's been keeping me on my toes. I won't find out till Monday if I been cut or by how much I've been cut. Good luck for your next comp.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 26, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Well If I could find a short game! First cut in years hopefully though a mere 0.3 for 37points, but like so many of us what might have been!
		
Click to expand...

0.3 cut and now 12.2 confirmed our SSS has been reviewed with a couple of new tees so is up to 71 (par 70) but CSS was 70.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 26, 2015)

Another 0.1 back yesterday. great front nine, forgot how to play in the back 9.


----------



## Keeno (Apr 27, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Well another round played on a fine Orkney spring day. 30mph hour wind, rain and hailstones absolutely brutal. Actually played not too bad considering. Thankfully it was reduction only so staying at 5.5 for the minute.
		
Click to expand...

I managed to play in the optional stableford on sunday

As predicted a 0.1 was gathered!  A shocking display of golf to start the new season!

Up to 5.3


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 27, 2015)

.1 Saturday, buffered Sunday back to 13.3&#128546;


----------



## Ads749r (Apr 27, 2015)

Slicer30 bad news I'm afraid, I been cut to 13.2 yeeee haaaaaaa 

13.2


----------



## Crow (Apr 29, 2015)

Well I thought I'd dodged one a couple of weeks back when CSS went out to +3 but it appears that you can still get 0.1 back even when this happens as HDID now has me at 8.6


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2015)

Out to 12.1


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hit the buffer zone last night, gotta love that extra shot you get in category 2, so still at 5.5. Next medal on Friday and finally the wind is forecast to drop below 20mph so looking to do some damage to this handicap tomorrow.


----------



## IanG (Apr 30, 2015)

13.3. for me at the end of April, Two medals this coming weekend so 14 here I come.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 30, 2015)

Being a model of consistency, I played 36 holes on Tuesday and got 0.1 off for both rounds.

Down to 4.0, a new low for me! :thup:


----------



## IanG (Apr 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Being a model of consistency, I played 36 holes on Tuesday and got 0.1 off for both rounds.

Down to 4.0, a new low for me! :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Well done Kaz, "three point something"  has a nice ring to it eh ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 30, 2015)

IanG said:



			Well done Kaz, "three point something"  has a nice ring to it eh ?
		
Click to expand...

That would be nice. Medal on Saturday so fingers crossed..... have had four cuts (and a +0.1) in my last five qualifying rounds; long may it continue!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			That would be nice. Medal on Saturday so fingers crossed..... have had four cuts (and a +0.1) in my last five qualifying rounds; long may it continue!
		
Click to expand...

Cracking golf FD :thup: 

Can you get an ESR with that kind of form, or is that reserved for non-Cat 1 chompers like the rest of us?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 30, 2015)

mcbroon said:



			Cracking golf FD :thup: 

Can you get an ESR with that kind of form, or is that reserved for non-Cat 1 chompers like the rest of us?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about cat 1 but I don't think you can get them outside of Englandshire!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure about cat 1 but I don't think you can get them outside of Englandshire!
		
Click to expand...

Probably why I haven't had one


----------



## louise_a (Apr 30, 2015)

now at 11.4


----------



## Region3 (May 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure about cat 1 but I don't think you can get them outside of Englandshire!
		
Click to expand...

Well done on the cut. Tell me when you think you have enough of a headstart.  

No ESR's for Cat1.


----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Well Mr Hobbit you'll be pleased to know that having started the year at 5.1 I am now the proud owner of a 5.4 handicap!

3 comp's played, 3 pretty awful rounds adding upto 0.3 increase. 

But showing some signs of improvement on the back 9 this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! You can't catch me that quickly. I'm up to 5.8.... no, wait, aren't supposed to be trying to get as low as poss


----------



## Slicer30 (May 1, 2015)

H



Ads749r said:



			Slicer30 bad news I'm afraid, I been cut to 13.2 yeeee haaaaaaa 

13.2
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate, my comp on sunday past was actually a pairs comp so no change for me.  Hopefully get something cut this weekend.


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 1, 2015)

Up 0.1 again tonight, got held up by the group in front from the 2nd hole onwards and lost the will to live. Handicap now 5.6.


----------



## la_lucha (May 2, 2015)

After a shocker both last week and this I'm up to 18.8.


----------



## Break90 (May 3, 2015)

I'm down to 12.1, after a 0.3 cut a few weeks back, 0.1 back and 0.7 cut in a 36 hole comp yesterday. 

Lowest ever and first time into Cat2 :clap:


----------



## fripnchips (May 3, 2015)

Thats another 0.1 from the monthly stableford for me so up to 14.2. Frustrating as i came away feeling like i played some good stuff. Just couldn't putt at all probably half my shots where putts which is scarily bad. Maybe its time to bite the bullet and buy a new putter..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2015)

Up to 12.2 

ArnoldArmChewer doesn't need to bother. My own incompetence is making this too easy


----------



## ventura (May 3, 2015)

Down to 15.3 after yesterday's comp.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Up to 12.2 

ArnoldArmChewer doesn't need to bother. My own incompetence is making this too easy
		
Click to expand...

Alas my own Numptyism knows no bounds, birdie start, rubbish remaining 17 up 0.1


----------



## Ads749r (May 3, 2015)

fripnchips said:



			Thats another 0.1 from the monthly stableford for me so up to 14.2. Frustrating as i came away feeling like i played some good stuff. Just couldn't putt at all probably half my shots where putts which is scarily bad. Maybe its time to bite the bullet and buy a new putter..
		
Click to expand...

I thought getting a new putter would solve my putting problems but........it doesn't. But don't let that stop you


----------



## mchacker (May 3, 2015)

Sorry Val, I've moved the goalposts a bit. 70 net for a cut of 1.2 to finally start moving in the right direction.
2x6 and 2x7 on the card, 10 over for those 4 holes, level par the rest of the card including a birdie at stroke 1, stupid game 
2 2s as well so a decent contribution to the shop account.


----------



## fripnchips (May 3, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			I thought getting a new putter would solve my putting problems but........it doesn't. But don't let that stop you 

Click to expand...

Surely its the only solution... It can't be me


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2015)

Back up to 4.1 after a disastrously bad medal at the weekend. Fickle game, golf!


----------



## Bigfoot (May 4, 2015)

Up by 0.1 after last weeks medal.


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2015)

Down to 6.5 following the 1.4 cut today.....:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			Down to 6.5 following the 1.4 cut today.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice, must've been a good score?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			Down to 6.5 following the 1.4 cut today.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate :thup:


----------



## rickg (May 4, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nice, must've been a good score?
		
Click to expand...

1 over gross Karen.....included a double and a bogie, bogie finish..........5 birdies to offset....


----------



## fundy (May 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			Down to 6.5 following the 1.4 cut today.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			1 over gross Karen.....included a double and a bogie, bogie finish..........5 birdies to offset....
		
Click to expand...

Top shooting mate, even with the handicap protection finish


----------



## fripnchips (May 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			Down to 6.5 following the 1.4 cut today.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice work Rick


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			1 over gross Karen.....included a double and a bogie, bogie finish..........5 birdies to offset....
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter how good a round, we always leave shots out there!


----------



## Crow (May 4, 2015)

Well played Rick!

I avoided a 0.1 increase this weekend, but only by way of the competition being cancelled due to waterlogging.


----------



## mcbroon (May 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			1 over gross Karen.....included a double and a bogie, bogie finish..........5 birdies to offset....
		
Click to expand...

Starts playing well once the money's in...grumble grumble grumble...

Well played Rick. 8 was far too high for a man who plays as much as you :ears:


----------



## JamesR (May 5, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Ha! You can't catch me that quickly. I'm up to 5.8.... no, wait, aren't supposed to be trying to get as low as poss
		
Click to expand...

5.5 now - I managed a mighty 20 points in this weekend's stableford. It's fair to say my number was up early having started 666 !


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2015)

rickg said:



			Down to 6.5 following the 1.4 cut today.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting Rick now for Cat1 again


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2015)

Another .1 back &#128546;


----------



## Khamelion (May 5, 2015)

Saturday was a wash out, so played the Sunday Stableford instead 0.1 back, up to 19.8 mind you it was getting dark so three NR's on the last three holes didn't help.


----------



## drew83 (May 6, 2015)

If you don't have an official handicap (as I am a nomad) can I take part?


----------



## rickg (May 6, 2015)

drew83 said:



			If you don't have an official handicap (as I am a nomad) can I take part?
		
Click to expand...

i would say as long as someone accepts your challenge and is happy  that its  not your official handicap then no problem.....
alternative would be challenge someone else without an official h/C.


----------



## drew83 (May 6, 2015)

ok cheers Rickg


----------



## ventura (May 6, 2015)

Up to 15.4 after Mondays medal.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 6, 2015)

Got battered last Monday at Sheringham GC during Mid-Am event there along with the whole field. Playing off Blacks in a decent breeze on rock hard greens. Even with CSS of 75 in AM & PM rounds I couldn't get in the buffer zone. Up 0.2 to 5.7 until the next event at The Leicestershire next week. Please God, switch the wind off...:rant:


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Got battered last Monday at Sheringham GC during Mid-Am event there along with the whole field. Playing off Blacks in a decent breeze on rock hard greens. Even with CSS of 75 in AM & PM rounds I couldn't get in the buffer zone. Up 0.2 to 5.7 until the *next event at The Leicestershire next week*. Please God, switch the wind off...:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Are you off the 10th in the first group?

If so we can go up 0.2 together


----------



## rickg (May 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Are you off the 10th in the first group?

If so we can go up 0.2 together 

Click to expand...

Gary, Mark is still looking for a HFH handicap challenger...do you want to add him to your list (seeing as you're being trounced by Karen, it'll give you a chance to possibly win one) 
You can explain how it all works to him on Thursday....say hi from me as well.....still peeved at being balloted out!! 10th on reserve list....no chance!


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2015)

rickg said:



			Gary, Mark is still looking for a HFH handicap challenger...do you want to add him to your list (seeing as you're being trounced by Karen, it'll give you a chance to possibly win one) 
You can explain how it all works to him on Thursday....say hi from me as well.....still peeved at being balloted out!! 10th on reserve list....no chance! 

Click to expand...

Sure, will have a word if we ever walk up the fairway together after my russian roulette tee shots!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 6, 2015)

Haven't had the draw through yet. 



Region3 said:



			Are you off the 10th in the first group?

If so we can go up 0.2 together 

Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (May 6, 2015)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Haven't had the draw through yet.
		
Click to expand...


AM: http://www.midlandgolfunion.co.uk/competition.php?go=startsheet&compid=3221

PM: http://www.midlandgolfunion.co.uk/competition.php?go=startsheet&compid=3222


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 6, 2015)

Cheers! That's a strong field. See you on 10th...an early start for me coming up from Stansted



Region3 said:



			AM: http://www.midlandgolfunion.co.uk/competition.php?go=startsheet&compid=3221

PM: http://www.midlandgolfunion.co.uk/competition.php?go=startsheet&compid=3222

Click to expand...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 6, 2015)

View attachment 15238


All

Updated H/C challenge sheet attached, well played to all with Red figures.

There is a small minority who have overlooked payment, please accept my apologies and advise me if I have got it wrong, if not please pay now.

:swing:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 6, 2015)

View attachment 15239


Hopefully this is set out a little better !!


----------



## rickg (May 6, 2015)

Nice job Steve,
Can't see my update against Blue in Munich?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 7, 2015)

rickg said:



			Nice job Steve,
Can't see my update against Blue in Munich?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Rick, your challenging so many I must have missed it, I will correct asap


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 7, 2015)

Monies paid for challenge x2.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Monies paid for challenge x2.
		
Click to expand...

Sir, you are a gentleman.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 7, 2015)

View attachment 15244


Minor updates, RickG had a right go at me for having the temerity to miss off his *LATEST H/C REDUCTION* on one of his many money making challenges.

:lol::whoo::thup::swing:

Thanks to PBrown for settling up, come on you stragglers pay up. 

PS  Did I mention RICKG has been CUT again


----------



## Val (May 7, 2015)

mchacker said:



			Sorry Val, I've moved the goalposts a bit. 70 net for a cut of 1.2 to finally start moving in the right direction.
2x6 and 2x7 on the card, 10 over for those 4 holes, level par the rest of the card including a birdie at stroke 1, stupid game 
2 2s as well so a decent contribution to the shop account.
		
Click to expand...

Missed this pal as I was away the weekend there, well done on the cut :thup:


----------



## 2blue (May 7, 2015)

'2 cut the other week puts me at 10.8


----------



## richart (May 8, 2015)

2blue said:



			'2 cut the other week puts me at 10.8
		
Click to expand...

 Going the other way, and back to 10.7 My only chance of winning seems to be to not play until October.


----------



## Paperboy (May 8, 2015)

Either down to 11.8 or 11.6 depending on CSS, 41 points with a bogey, bogey finish for 2 points.
Best ever gross score of 80, 8 over par. Very happy chappy, roll on Sunday for another stableford comp &#128515;


----------



## NWJocko (May 9, 2015)

Hideous.

0.1 back so 6.9.


----------



## Ads749r (May 10, 2015)

It will be a 0.1 increase for me. That's unless the CSS raises to 81.


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2015)

Another round of detritus and out to 8.7


----------



## Val (May 10, 2015)

Another 0.1 now 11.7


----------



## fripnchips (May 10, 2015)

Collecting these 0.1's like no tomorrow. I will play something that resembles golf this year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2015)

Another 0.1 (unless it's reductions only for the comp and I can't see that) so that's me at 12.3


----------



## louise_a (May 10, 2015)

11.2 for me now


----------



## la_lucha (May 11, 2015)

Up to 18.9 now.


----------



## Keeno (May 12, 2015)

Up to 5.4!!  Not even close to buffer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2015)

another 0.1 and back to 13.5


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 12, 2015)

Medal rounds tomorrow, Friday and Saturday. I suspect Saturday might result in another 0.1

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/kw16_3el


----------



## bozza (May 12, 2015)

3 rounds hitting buffer and a 0.6 cut at the weekend so down to 14.1


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2015)

Three .1s to start my season sees me at 14.4. Nearly getting another shot back. Gah.


----------



## Slicer30 (May 13, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			It will be a 0.1 increase for me. That's unless the CSS raises to 81.
		
Click to expand...

13.9 for me mate - my 3 comp sprint ended up being 1 qualifier.  End of May for my next attempt


----------



## rickg (May 13, 2015)

New handicap is guaranteed to be 5.Something in the morning..... Cat 1 if CSS goes up..... 5.7 if it stays at SSS and 5.9 if it goes down 1....... My guess is 5.9


----------



## mcbroon (May 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			New handicap is guaranteed to be 5.Something in the morning..... Cat 1 if CSS goes up..... 5.7 if it stays at SSS and 5.9 if it goes down 1....... My guess is 5.9
		
Click to expand...

Good going Rick :thup:

0.1 back for me. I waved cheerio to the buffer as I hacked out from behind a tree on 15.


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2015)

rickg said:



			New handicap is guaranteed to be 5.Something in the morning..... Cat 1 if CSS goes up..... 5.7 if it stays at SSS and 5.9 if it goes down 1....... My guess is 5.9
		
Click to expand...

Well played Rick, the man's on fire.


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 14, 2015)

0.4 off last night, handicap down to 5.2


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			0.4 off last night, handicap down to 5.2
		
Click to expand...

Congrats.....nice tight match there with Keeno!


----------



## rickg (May 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			New handicap is guaranteed to be 5.Something in the morning..... Cat 1 if CSS goes up..... 5.7 if it stays at SSS and 5.9 if it goes down 1....... My guess is 5.9
		
Click to expand...

Results just in.......
1st place....

CSS stayed at SSS and another 0.8 off so new handicap 5.7........

.....plus after my 1.4 cut last week, an ESR trigger for an additional 2 shot cut to 3.7....... But....can't get cut into CAT 1 so limited to 5.5.......just an extra 0.2 off.

One Happy bunny this morning. 

Shame about the 2 bogies in the last 3 holes :swing:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			Results just in.......
1st place....

CSS stayed at SSS and another 0.8 off so new handicap 5.7........

.....plus after my 1.4 cut last week, an ESR trigger for an additional 2 shot cut to 3.7....... But....can't get cut into CAT 1 so limited to 5.5.......just an extra 0.2 off.

One Happy bunny this morning. 

Shame about the 2 bogies in the last 3 holes :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate - that's great form you are in 

Expect cat 1 soon


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 14, 2015)

rickg said:



			Congrats.....nice tight match there with Keeno!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, looks like your on fire yourself.


----------



## Keeno (May 14, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			0.4 off last night, handicap down to 5.2
		
Click to expand...

Great shooting, well done!  

I better get my finger out!  I'm now 0.2 behind!


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 14, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Great shooting, well done!  

I better get my finger out!  I'm now 0.2 behind!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy, get stuck in, I'm sure you'll claw that back. I have 2 more medals this week but the forecast for Saturday is shocking.


----------



## Keeno (May 15, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Cheers buddy, get stuck in, I'm sure you'll claw that back. I have 2 more medals this week *but the forecast for Saturday is shocking*.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be wimping out,,, I need all the help I can get ;-)

Enjoy and play well bud!


----------



## NWJocko (May 16, 2015)

0.4 cut today so down to 6.5. :whoo:


----------



## Imurg (May 16, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			0.4 cut today so down to 6.5. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh goody....:angry::ears:


----------



## NWJocko (May 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Oh goody....:angry::ears:
		
Click to expand...

Early days and I'll be back to my usual Chomper standard soon no doubt :ears:


----------



## rickg (May 16, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			0.4 cut today so down to 6.5. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one!!


----------



## backwoodsman (May 17, 2015)

Played utter cack again yesterday so back up another point 1, so now back to where I started at 18.6.


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 17, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Don't be wimping out,,, I need all the help I can get ;-)

Enjoy and play well bud!
		
Click to expand...

Went up 0.1 on Friday. Saturday turned out to be as bad as forecast with 35mph wind and intermittent hail showers, unsurprisingly it was a non counter. It was the 2nd qualifying round for our county matchplay championship. Managed to qualify in 8th place. Playing the guy I beat in the semis last year tomorrow night in the first round knock out stages.


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2015)

32 points in the Stableford for me today, best score I've had in a while but I'm sure that CSS won't go out the required 2 shots so another 0.1 back and up to 8.8, ho hum.


----------



## mchacker (May 17, 2015)

Heading back in the usual direction, 0.1 today not official yet but it will be soon enough


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 17, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Don't be wimping out,,, I need all the help I can get ;-)

Enjoy and play well bud!
		
Click to expand...

There were 82 people playing and out of all that only one person played to their handicap.


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2015)

a plus 0.1 for me, 19.1 now.

haven't looked at my clubs for a month since losing my dad, a few lucky breaks had me on 29 points after 13 holes and I thought we was looking out for me, if he was he must have got bored and buggered off as blobbed four of the last five holes !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

Dismal 12.3 now. Looking forward to getting a shot at our 17th after next weekend


----------



## pokerjoke (May 17, 2015)

Badger said:



			a plus 0.1 for me, 19.1 now.

haven't looked at my clubs for a month since losing my dad, a few lucky breaks had me on 29 points after 13 holes and I thought we was looking out for me, if he was he must have got bored and buggered off as blobbed four of the last five holes !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your dad.
Times a healer they say.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2015)

Badger said:



			a plus 0.1 for me, 19.1 now.

haven't looked at my clubs for a month since losing my dad, a few lucky breaks had me on 29 points after 13 holes and I thought we was looking out for me, if he was he must have got bored and buggered off as blobbed four of the last five holes !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your dad. I lost mine a decade ago and still miss him, especially the chance for a beer and a round. Chin up, remember the good times and it will get better.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 17, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Played utter cack again yesterday so back up another point 1, so now back to where I started at 18.6.
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel so bad about it. Yet more utter rubbish off the tee today for me, it's so hard to play to handicap when you've used all your shots just getting near the green . Thought I might pull it back to buffer after a long string of solid net pars to steady the ship but an 8 at the 15th killed that idea. Third 0.1 in a row, which means I am now 19.5 and gained a shot that I don't want. 

On the plus side, that'll teach my opponent in the club knockout to return my calls a bit quicker! Been trying to get in touch with him for 3 weeks with no response whatsoever to email, mobile or landline, he finally called back this weekend but now he's giving me an extra stroke .


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 18, 2015)

36 holes Saturday results are confirmed buffer am 0.1 back pm so up to 12.3


----------



## Break90 (May 18, 2015)

Nett 70 in Saturdays medal against a CSS of 73, cut 0.6 to 11.6, lowest ever!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2015)

Down to 5.1 :whoo:


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2015)

Down to 9.1 after a decent showing this weekend back to single figures, hopefully I can stay there this time


----------



## ventura (May 19, 2015)

Now down to 15.1 after 1 under net on Sunday. Hoped CSS would go up by one as was very windy but didn't move from SSS.

Out of bounds tee shot on 17 cost me a couple of shots and qualification into the knock out that top 4 net scores qualify for.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 19, 2015)

Down to 3.8, according to my calculations! 

First time with a "3" at the start! :whoo:


----------



## Keeno (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Down to 3.8, according to my calculations! 

First time with a "3" at the start! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!  Well done Kaz


----------



## NWJocko (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Down to 3.8, according to my calculations! 

First time with a "3" at the start! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

That's great golf Kaz, well played :cheers:

Good luck today aswell :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Down to 3.8, according to my calculations! 

First time with a "3" at the start! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Great news congrats from the Reed household.:clap:


----------



## rickg (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Down to 3.8, according to my calculations! 

First time with a "3" at the start! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Love it!!!  :clap:


----------



## Region3 (May 20, 2015)

rickg said:



			Love it!!!  :clap:
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, me too. 

I think I got too used to this challenge being easy. 

Having said that, glad you were too far away at the start for us to be paired up again! Great going too Rick. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 20, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Yeah, me too. 

I think I got too used to this challenge being easy. 

Having said that, glad you were too far away at the start for us to be paired up again! Great going too Rick. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lol, yes down to 3.4 now... Officially a 3 handicap for at least one round!


----------



## Hobbit (May 20, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Lol, yes down to 3.4 now... Officially a 3 handicap for at least one round!
		
Click to expand...

Can't see why you won't go lower. Cracking golf Kaz


----------



## Region3 (May 23, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Lol, yes down to 3.4 now... Officially a 3 handicap for at least one round!
		
Click to expand...

Managed to stop the bleeding today with a 73 for a 0.3 cut.

Came 4th overall. (but won Div1). Yay, go me!

Only 15 shots under hc behind you now, better watch out!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Managed to stop the bleeding today with a 73 for a 0.3 cut.

Came 4th overall. (but won Div1). Yay, go me!

Only 15 shots under hc behind you now, better watch out! 

Click to expand...

well played mate - good to see getting a bit of form :thup:


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 24, 2015)

Up 0.1 again after Saturday, handicap is now 5.4.


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 24, 2015)

Played a medal on Saturday.  I had a a pretty average front 9 but the back 9 started to click and had 6 pars in a row resulting in a 3 under net par.  CSS went up 2 shots so 1.5 off the handicap and I am currently at 17.8.  Feels good to finally be playing some decent golf.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 24, 2015)

36 hole club championship qualifying this weekend. Mentally and physically exhausted from too much golf. Managed to qualify but golf far from sparking.... Two 0.1s back for 3.6 new handicap.


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2015)

Nett 76 today in the medal this morning. Apart from two stupid course management issues, played pretty Solid.

Back up to 11.8, game is in reasonable nick. As before just need to stay patient


----------



## Kellfire (May 26, 2015)

Another .1 and that's me playing off 15.


----------



## la_lucha (May 26, 2015)

All the way up to 19 on the nose now. But I know what I'm doing wrong and the cuts are sure to come, watch out boys.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 26, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Managed to stop the bleeding today with a 73 for a 0.3 cut.

Came 4th overall. (but won Div1). Yay, go me!

Only 15 shots under hc behind you now, better watch out! 

Click to expand...

Oh I missed this! Well played!

Sounds like game on to me!

:thup:


----------



## Siren (May 27, 2015)

Up to 9.2 after a dismal net 75 Monday


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2015)

Couple of rounds at a very tough Woodhall. Lucky saves from any increases by reduction only so still plodding along at 12.3


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Couple of rounds at a very tough Woodhall. Lucky saves from any increases by reduction only so still plodding along at 12.3
		
Click to expand...

Also saved by reductions only at Woodhall, but unfortunately a 0.1 at Old Fold Manor and 2 x 0.1's in club comps see's me up to 5.8


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 31, 2015)

Up another 0.1 yesterday. Handicap now 5.5


----------



## Keeno (May 31, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Up another 0.1 yesterday. Handicap now 5.5
		
Click to expand...

I managed to get a wee 0.1 cut yesterday so down to 5.3

I was -3 at the turn then my bottle crashed. Finished +4


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

Out to 12.4 now. Think my opponent has it sealed already


----------



## Paperboy (May 31, 2015)

Not a good weekend for me, up 0.2 so back up to 12.0.


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 31, 2015)

Keeno said:



			I managed to get a wee 0.1 cut yesterday so down to 5.3

I was -3 at the turn then my bottle crashed. Finished +4
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting. I played well tee to green but couldn't get the ball in the hole. It was a special open competition to mark my club's 125th anniversary. I was playing with the Director of Golf at Royal Aberdeen Golf Club and I managed to take a Â£1 off him as we had a side bet too. We also had the captain of the R&A, George Macgregor, playing as a guest.


----------



## Crow (Jun 1, 2015)

Love the pictures on your club website Sponge1980! Looks a great club to be a member at. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2015)

Crow said:



			Love the pictures on your club website Sponge1980! Looks a great club to be a member at. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the photo of the member teeing off in the sidebar?  And anyone from south of Watford is strongly advised not to look at the subsâ€¦â€¦.. 

On a note relevant to the thread, I've now got 0.2 back to 8.3. :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 1, 2015)

0.3 given back last week after the county championship and then a medal at Ellesmere  back to 12 (11.5)


----------



## IanG (Jun 1, 2015)

Another 0.1 back after Saturday so up to 13.4.  Need to ignore the howling gale and go practice in it anyhow - seems like that is the new normal weather for now so best get used to how to play in it!


----------



## Keeno (Jun 1, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Good shooting. I played well tee to green but couldn't get the ball in the hole. It was a special open competition to mark my club's 125th anniversary. I was playing with the Director of Golf at Royal Aberdeen Golf Club and I managed to take a Â£1 off him as we had a side bet too. We also had the captain of the R&A, George Macgregor, playing as a guest.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good day out, hopefully they return the favour and take you to Royal Aberdeen


----------



## Slicer30 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			It will be a 0.1 increase for me. That's unless the CSS raises to 81.
		
Click to expand...

up to 14.0 for me now after another nightmare performance yesterday.  Got 2 weeks to prepare for the next one, alot of work required.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 1, 2015)

Crow said:



			Love the pictures on your club website Sponge1980! Looks a great club to be a member at. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's a pretty sociable club, being a small club helps as everyone knows everyone else.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 1, 2015)

View attachment 15543


Gents

Updated schedule attached, well played to all those with red figures, FairwayDodger is the girl to beat being lowest gross just now.

If you STILL havn't paid, come on its only a Â£5 note, get on the JFG page and get giving, non payers will be expunged on the next update.  :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 1, 2015)

I am down to 9.2 after a 1 shot cut last week.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2015)

Sadly up to 6.0. A bit late updating as the last two rounds have been in the buffer zone.


----------



## la_lucha (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm up to 19. is there a way that we should report changes to you Arnold? Mine changed a while back and I did update the thread at the time.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Sadly up to 6.0. A bit late updating as the last two rounds have been in the buffer zone.
		
Click to expand...


Welcome to Cat2 Brian.
Feel the love


----------



## Region3 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm 5.0 now.

6 x 0.1's and a 0.3 cut.

31st May wants formatting


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Sadly up to 6.0. A bit late updating as the last two rounds have been in the buffer zone.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Welcome to Cat2 Brian.
Feel the love


Click to expand...

Think I've only beat my handicap once in the last 17 months, and buffered about 5 times. Bizarrely, my last 10 rounds gross, most recent first, read 79, 78, 78, 78, 75, 78 ,78, 78, 77, 77. Unfortunately with the short game being shocking and a putting average of 37...

Hate this game!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 2, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I'm up to 19. is there a way that we should report changes to you Arnold? Mine changed a while back and I did update the thread at the time.
		
Click to expand...

If you post exact h/c on here I will try and update every couple of weeks, I sometimes go number blind but will try and collate all posts.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 2, 2015)

View attachment 15544


Hopefully all correct :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry, mate keep forgetting to do this...  am now 10.8


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Steve
I'm on 18.5 while khamelion has advanced to 20.1

Doing a grand job


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 3, 2015)

Now down to 17.6 after a 0.1 in a 9 hole stableford and then a 1 shot reduction from a 90 (par 71) in tough conditions.


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2015)

Stick another 0.1 one for me please ...that's 4 on the trot! 5.9


----------



## Badger (Jun 7, 2015)

another 0.1 for me, 19.2 now, didn't even threaten the buffer zone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2015)

Down to 11.8 - I thank you


----------



## Crow (Jun 7, 2015)

Started off well today and was two under handicap after 8 but a triple and a double at the par three 9th and 10th set me on the road to another 0.1


----------



## Val (Jun 7, 2015)

Haven't played a comp in 2 weeks until yesterday, buffer zone so still 11.8


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 7, 2015)

Cheeky little 0.2 cut today so back down to 5.3 now.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 8, 2015)

I've had 2 buffers in a row so still 6.5....


----------



## fripnchips (Jun 8, 2015)

Still can't seem to get my head around having a card in my hand and stringing a game together. Up to 14.5 now


----------



## Keeno (Jun 8, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Cheeky little 0.2 cut today so back down to 5.3 now.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one!!  Going in the right direction!


----------



## Break90 (Jun 8, 2015)

0.1 for me on saturday, despite a front 9 of 39. Up to 11.7


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 8, 2015)

My 36 points on Saturday was enough to not only win the stableford but also to get back the three 0.1s that I'd accumulated. Back down from 19.5 to 19.2, which is exactly where I started the challenge.


----------



## la_lucha (Jun 8, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			My 36 points on Saturday was enough to not only win the stableford but also to get back the three 0.1s that I'd accumulated. Back down from 19.5 to 19.2, which is exactly where I started the challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Still behind me even though I've not played for two weeks  I feel I'll need to get a small cut to stay ahead of you come the end of the season though.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 8, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Nice one!!  Going in the right direction!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, got the putter going a bit better now. County Champs this weekend so hopefully it'll stay warm.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2015)

Downward trend continues 13.9


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 8, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			My 36 points on Saturday was enough to not only win the stableford but also to get back the three 0.1s that I'd accumulated. Back down from 19.5 to 19.2, which is exactly where I started the challenge.
		
Click to expand...




la_lucha said:



			Still behind me even though I've not played for two weeks  I feel I'll need to get a small cut to stay ahead of you come the end of the season though.
		
Click to expand...

Eat your hearts out guys... 

Just had the email to say my nett 69 at the weekend was worth a 0.6 cut so now down to 18 dead. La Lucha - hope the new wean has arrived and all is well ? If so, you're going have to commit serious neglect to keep up...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 8, 2015)

9.3 after tonight's golfing massacre.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've had 0.1 in every comp this year. Up from 10.2, to 10.8


----------



## richart (Jun 9, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			I've had 0.1 in every comp this year. Up from 10.2, to 10.8 

Click to expand...

 10.7 here so if I don't play again before H4h day .......


----------



## ventura (Jun 9, 2015)

Up to 15.2 after what was my worst ever competition round net score wise yesterday. Played better this morning though so not packing up the clubs yet.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2015)

Screwed by CSS - it never seems to move in my favour so just a 0.2 cut to 6.9....


----------



## TeeItHigh (Jun 12, 2015)

1st cut after 7 straight buffers, 1.8 cut from 17.9 to 16.1&#128522;


----------



## Val (Jun 12, 2015)

Small cut on Wednesday to 11.6


----------



## mchacker (Jun 13, 2015)

Your timing couldn't better, I'm steadily coming back toward you, 11.3 just now


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 13, 2015)

Played in our County Championships today, lost by a shot in a 4 hole play off but shot a 2 under par 68 in the first round and caught the buffer in the 2ndd so got a cut of 0.4. Handicap now 5.0.


----------



## Keeno (Jun 14, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Played in our County Championships today, lost by a shot in a 4 hole play off but shot a 2 under par 68 in the first round and caught the buffer in the 2ndd so got a cut of 0.4. Handicap now 5.0.
		
Click to expand...

Superb mate. I better get some medals played and go low or my teas oot!!!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 14, 2015)

Keeno said:



			Superb mate. I better get some medals played and go low or my teas oot!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, hopefully not follow it up with a string of 0.1 increases now.


----------



## Siren (Jun 14, 2015)

up to 9.3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2015)

Back down to 11.8 - 'ave it ArnoldArmChewer :smirk::whoo::ears:


----------



## Crow (Jun 14, 2015)

Club Championships today.
Two rounds of crap, up 0.2 to 9.2


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 14, 2015)

Played rubbish today but somehow scored ok for a 0.4 cut, down to 6.1


----------



## Ads749r (Jun 14, 2015)

Up to 13.4 now.

havent got much to add apart from when is it all going to click. I can do everything good just not in the same round.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 15, 2015)

Two disastrous rounds in Saturday's 36 hole comp. Up 0.2 to 18.2  Only consolation was a cut of the 2s money.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sadly a 0.1 back yesterday a case of missed opportunity saw me end up 1 shot above buffer and that Same 1 shot outside the Â£'s! ðŸ˜¡


----------



## IanG (Jun 15, 2015)

Up to 13.5 (hence 14) after a fun day at the Dunbar Open - my first foray into the "Opens" scene. Funnily enough I was pleased with how I played on the day, striking the ball well and avoiding the trouble. A silly 4 putt on a wonky green and a bit silly course management on the 18th pushed what would have been a small cut into a just missed buffer. Must have been the benign weather and the good company I was fortunate enough to be drawn with that saved the day.

Dunbar is a lovely course, with some imposing walls guarding the OOB on the southside  and the sea beckoning to the North. It is squeezed onto a thin sliver of land right by the coast. Some very long par fours when the wind is blowing and some clever fairways bunkers to be avoided off the tee. A course that needs both good thinking  and good execution to score on. 

Might be back for another go next year - at only Â£15 it seems rude not to !


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 15, 2015)

After a run of 0.1s im up to 6.4


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2015)

IanG said:



			Up to 13.5 (hence 14) after a fun day at the Dunbar Open - my first foray into the "Opens" scene. Funnily enough I was pleased with how I played on the day, striking the ball well and avoiding the trouble. A silly 4 putt on a wonky green and a bit silly course management on the 18th pushed what would have been a small cut into a just missed buffer. Must have been the benign weather and the good company I was fortunate enough to be drawn with that saved the day.

Dunbar is a lovely course, with some imposing walls guarding the OOB on the southside  and the sea beckoning to the North. It is squeezed onto a thin sliver of land right by the coast. Some very long par fours when the wind is blowing and some clever fairways bunkers to be avoided off the tee. A course that needs both good thinking  and good execution to score on. 

Might be back for another go next year - at only Â£15 it seems rude not to !
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Ian, cracking course. Played steady making buffer, scored the back 9 poorly though with 1 par and 8 bogeys, 6 over for the front nine including my treble bogey 4 putt.

I'll definitely be back at that one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2015)

Now at 14.0, yet another 0.1 back! 8 in a row


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 16, 2015)

IanG said:



			Up to 13.5 (hence 14) after a fun day at the Dunbar Open - my first foray into the "Opens" scene. Funnily enough I was pleased with how I played on the day, striking the ball well and avoiding the trouble. A silly 4 putt on a wonky green and a bit silly course management on the 18th pushed what would have been a small cut into a just missed buffer. Must have been the benign weather and the good company I was fortunate enough to be drawn with that saved the day.

Dunbar is a lovely course, with some imposing walls guarding the OOB on the southside  and the sea beckoning to the North. It is squeezed onto a thin sliver of land right by the coast. Some very long par fours when the wind is blowing and some clever fairways bunkers to be avoided off the tee. A course that needs both good thinking  and good execution to score on. 

Might be back for another go next year - at only Â£15 it seems rude not to !
		
Click to expand...

Nice course, I usually play their ladies open but it's a midweek one and, sadly, I don't have enough spare holidays this year. Giving the mixed a go though, with hickory_hacker.


----------



## Slicer30 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Up to 13.4 now.

havent got much to add apart from when is it all going to click. I can do everything good just not in the same round.
		
Click to expand...

Fear not - I am up to 14.1 now after another poor showing at the weekend.  15 handicap is on the horizon!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Up to 13.4 now.

havent got much to add apart from when is it all going to click. I can do everything good just not in the same round.
		
Click to expand...

12's in a medal won't help


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 17, 2015)

0.2 back after the Club Championship qualifiers, even though I managed to qualify. Up to 7.9.

Stupid game.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2015)

Au revoir cat2 bonjour cat3 again! Chomped it around today 0.1 back and up to 12.5 again.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 20, 2015)

0.6 cut for me today so down to 5.5 which is my lowest :whoo:

I fully expect the bubble to burst tomorrow and start accumulating 0.1's again!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			0.6 cut for me today so down to 5.5 which is my lowest :whoo:

I fully expect the bubble to burst tomorrow and start accumulating 0.1's again!
		
Click to expand...

Don't take this the wrong way, but Good..!:ears:


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Don't take this the wrong way, but Good..!:ears:
		
Click to expand...

:ears:

Believe me I'm punching above my weight now!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks like I'll have to go out and shoot par again in the comp on Wednesday!

Top playing though Mate!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 21, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Looks like I'll have to go out and shoot par again in the comp on Wednesday!

!
		
Click to expand...

we are never going to hear the end of this :ears::blah:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			we are never going to hear the end of this :ears::blah:
		
Click to expand...

How else am I going to catch him?

Anyway....
Update the score...!!!


----------



## Siren (Jun 21, 2015)

Shot 76 today Net 67 (-2) so expecting at least a 0.4 cut possibly a bit more as so far rest of the scores have not been great.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 21, 2015)

Imurg said:



			How else am I going to catch him?

Anyway....
Update the score...!!!
		
Click to expand...

Told you!

0.1 back today so 5.6.

I'm pretty sure the remainder of my contributions to this thread will be "0.1"!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Told you!

0.1 back today so 5.6.

I'm pretty sure the remainder of my contributions to this thread will be "0.1"!!!
		
Click to expand...

Breathes gentle sigh of relief.....


----------



## TeeItHigh (Jun 21, 2015)

Squeezed 0.3 off this weekend:fore:


----------



## Siren (Jun 22, 2015)

0.4 down to 8.9 lowest ever :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Jun 24, 2015)

Up to 6.2


----------



## 2blue (Jun 24, 2015)

Up to 11.1


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2015)

Buffer made  as CSS didn't move.
Still 6.9


----------



## louise_a (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice cut today, down to 10.5, still chasing Siren though. (well done on the latest cut.)


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 26, 2015)

0.4 off, down to 5.6


----------



## JamesR (Jun 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			0.4 off, down to 5.6
		
Click to expand...

Getting closer Sir, well done.

I've buffered on my last few outings. 35 points on Wednesday without scoring any points on 2 of the par 5's. I really am a model on consistency at the moment.


----------



## Badger (Jun 28, 2015)

another 0.1 for me, 19.3 now.  need something good to happen soon as not enjoying it much at the moment which is kind of the point.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 28, 2015)

First the good news. I managed to win our Club Championship yesterday. Chuffed to win it this year as it is our club's 125th anniversary. Bad news is I've gone up 0.2 so handicap is now 5.2.


----------



## Val (Jun 28, 2015)

Buffer again so remaining 11.7 and no comp to play in for 10 days now


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			First the good news. I managed to win our Club Championship yesterday. Chuffed to win it this year as it is our club's 125th anniversary. Bad news is I've gone up 0.2 so handicap is now 5.2.
		
Click to expand...

Well played, the 0.2 will soon be forgotten but Club Champion 2015 will always be yours!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2015)

Val said:



			Buffer again so remaining 11.7 and no comp to play in for 10 days now
		
Click to expand...

When I tee up on Saturday it will be six weeks since my previous qualifying round. And yet I've been playing matchplay pretty constantly during that period, including seven days in a row last week. A strange time in the calendar!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 28, 2015)

Gents 

Apologies for delay, updated schedule herewith.

H4H is still awaiting Â£5 entry from:

Andy 808
Bozza
Hendo007
Birchy
Siren

Money please gentlemen !!!

View attachment 15880


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh how I hate bunkers, my woe's continue 12.8 tomorrow me thinks.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 28, 2015)

Well after 6 weeks without any golf, unsurprisingly another 0.1 yesterday, up to 20.2 now, got the sombrero ordered for H4H, but the way I'm playing I'll be doing away with the hat, buying a mask and arriving at West Hill on a white horse.

**Edit - The above may suggest I'm heading for bandit country, but my HC could be 102 and I still wouldn't make buffer.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 28, 2015)

36 holes today.

Buffer this morning and cut to 5.2 after a good round this afternoon :whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			36 holes today.

Buffer this morning and cut to 5.2 after a good round this afternoon :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cat 1 - had to happen! Congratulations Iain!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 28, 2015)

Played in a board comp today and shot 86 for 4 under par.  Looks like CSS will be going up so another nice chunk off the handicap.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 28, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cat 1 - had to happen! Congratulations Iain! 

Click to expand...

Cheers Karen :thup:

Problem is staying there now!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2015)

Godd shooting My Man!
Resigned to my fate now I fear......

Unless...............


----------



## Region3 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			First the good news. I managed to win our Club Championship yesterday. Chuffed to win it this year as it is our club's 125th anniversary. Bad news is I've gone up 0.2 so handicap is now 5.2.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff sponge, congrats! :clap:

Tough day if the winner missed buffer twice! (Or was the 0.2 from elsewhere?)


----------



## Region3 (Jun 28, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			36 holes today.

Buffer this morning and cut to 5.2 after a good round this afternoon :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Iain :thup:

After all that talk of playing pants too 

I'm finding it easier than I expected to stay there, you only need one good round in 3 or 4 to tread water.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 28, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Well done Iain :thup:

After all that talk of playing pants too 

I'm finding it easier than I expected to stay there, you only need one good round in 3 or 4 to tread water.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Gary :thup:

I've been playing quite well recently, sure I'll hit the wall soon!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 28, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I've been playing quite well recently
		
Click to expand...

Oops sorry Iain. Must be getting mixed up with someone else. 

Keep it going


----------



## louise_a (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice one Jocko.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jun 29, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Good stuff sponge, congrats! :clap:

Tough day if the winner missed buffer twice! (Or was the 0.2 from elsewhere?)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Only 0.1 from the Club Championship, the other was from a comp last week.


----------



## la_lucha (Jun 29, 2015)

Gained a 0.1 last week but buffered this week. Up to 19.1 now.


----------



## drewster (Jun 29, 2015)

0.3 off this weekend and back to 12 (12.2) .


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2015)

drewster said:



			0.3 off this weekend and back to 12 (12.2) .
		
Click to expand...

Good work best make sure I respond in the medal next Saturday then. We had a free week this weekend.


----------



## Keeno (Jun 29, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			First the good news. I managed to win our Club Championship yesterday. Chuffed to win it this year as it is our club's 125th anniversary. Bad news is I've gone up 0.2 so handicap is now 5.2.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats on the Club Champ win.  Well done bud.

I had a howler again on Saturday so I'm 5.4 now.

Your still 0.2 up!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2015)

2 under for 0.6 cut and down to 13.4,&#128515;


----------



## mchacker (Jun 30, 2015)

Val said:



			Buffer again so remaining 11.7 and no comp to play in for 10 days now
		
Click to expand...

Getting close again, would have been up to 12 Saturday but somehow CSS went up to 77!? So reduction only and still 11.4 for one more week. Playing like an absolute clown these days


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 30, 2015)

Looked at the board today and I am down to 15.7.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jul 4, 2015)

After a brief glimpse of summer through the week it was back to 30mph wind and rain this afternoon. Up 0.1 so handicap is now 5.3.


----------



## Siren (Jul 4, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Gents 

Apologies for delay, updated schedule herewith.

H4H is still awaiting Â£5 entry from:

Andy 808
Bozza
Hendo007
Birchy
Siren

Money please gentlemen !!!

View attachment 15880

Click to expand...

I paid mine April 1st mate post 224

Donation to Help for Heroes through JustGiving
Â£5.00 GBP	1	Â£5.00 GBP

Expecting buffer today after Net 70. If only I could putt would have been a very special round.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 5, 2015)

Today got beaten up badly by the course on club championship day. So now up to 12.4, so either a cut next round or up to 13 again. Still think a really good knock is around the corner


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2015)

Same old same old, another 0.1 and up to 9.3


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 5, 2015)

Played my first qualifiers in about six weeks this weekend. Missed buffer by 1 in horrendous conditions yesterday, weather was great for the afternoon players so feeling a bit hard done by. +0.1 

Bang on handicap today and don't expect CSS to do me any favours.

Up to 3.7


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2015)

Results from yesterday still not out so still unofficial, but I played again tonight and expect to get 0.1 off so back to 3.6.

:thup:


----------



## rickg (Jul 9, 2015)

0.2 cut to 6.0


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2015)

A very sorry display sees me back to where I started the Season.
7 on the button.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 11, 2015)

Imurg said:



			A very sorry display sees me back to where I started the Season.
7 on the button.
		
Click to expand...

Equally sorry display from me today for 0.1 back.

2 more comps til I'm out of cat 1 never to darken its doors again :rofl:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 11, 2015)

Another 0.1 today. That's three weeks, three 0.1s, straight back to the depressing 19.5 that I was a month ago before the last cut. Very annoyed with today, I felt I was striking the ball well but each bad shot appeared to cost me at least three strokes, despite my best attempts at course management and safety first damage limitation. FIVE eights on the card today .

La_Lucha, could you perhaps arrange to put in a few supplementaries before you become an occasional nomad? Ideally on rainy, windy days?


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2015)

Right, I've got some work and catching up to do, I've got a nice round number to start with though :smirk:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 12, 2015)

Good to hear you are back on the course and playing. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2015)

another poor round today sees me up another 0.1 to 19.4

six blobs and eight lost balls, thought I did well to get 25 points !!

get off the tee par or bogey at worst, bad tee shot followed by another two or three or a ridiculous shot selection trying to rescue situation.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2015)

Crow H4H Handicap Challenge vs: xxrickg - 6.2 xxBlue in Munich - 8.5 xxmcbroon - 7.9    

I must get the hang of this signature thing & update this, got a 0.4 cut in one comp but almost completely undid the good work   with 3 0.1's so now 8.4.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 13, 2015)

Buffer for me this weekend.

Strange round.
Hit the ball pants. Played golf well.


----------



## Val (Jul 13, 2015)

Missed buffer by 1 on Saturday, I also missed a backhanded putt from 4 inches so I got what I deserved

11.8


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2015)

Up 0.1 after struggling a bit at Duddingston on Saturday.

Shot 3 over par yesterday but that's just on handicap. Annoyingly bogeyed three of the easiest holes on the course and also the last two holes when a cut was looking likely!

3.7 now


----------



## Ads749r (Jul 13, 2015)

Up 0.1 to 13.5 (14) 

sad times.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2015)

2 x 0.1 in consecutive weeks and back to 13.6!


----------



## Slicer30 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Up 0.1 to 13.5 (14) 

sad times.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - I am now at 14.2.


----------



## rickg (Jul 15, 2015)

Buffer yesterday, 0.1 today....back to 6.2


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jul 15, 2015)

Gone up another 0.1. Handicap is now 5.4. Normal service seems to have been resumed


----------



## Siren (Jul 15, 2015)

Buffer again for me this week after throwing away a board comp with a shocking last 5 hole display.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2015)

Currently 11.9 as per sig


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 17, 2015)

My flirtation with single figures comes to an abrupt end. 9.5 after missing buffer by 1 at the weekend.


----------



## Break90 (Jul 20, 2015)

Up to 12.1 after another chompfest on saturday.


----------



## rickg (Jul 20, 2015)

Missed buffer by 1 yesterday..... Aargh!!! 
6.3


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 23, 2015)

Another 0.1 back last night after the mid week medal, puts me now on 20.5 and into Cat 4, the way I'm playing I'll be off 22 come H4H day, some drastic changes are needed, like taking up tiddleywinks


----------



## fripnchips (Jul 23, 2015)

i'm currently sat at 14.6 after a string of poor medals. Club championships this weekend so expecting another 0.1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2015)

fripnchips said:



			i'm currently sat at 14.6 after a string of poor medals. Club championships this weekend so expecting another 0.1
		
Click to expand...

Not expecting to make the cut and play Sunday as well then?


----------



## fripnchips (Jul 23, 2015)

On current medal form. Nope lol, There is a game in me somewhere so just going to play and enjoy it.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 24, 2015)

Had a poor Captains Day last Sat so now upto 12......  11.5 precisely. On family holiday on Arran for the next week so H/Cap safe for the meanwhile


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 25, 2015)

Chaps

Updated s/sheet attached, good reading for some but not for others me included, a distinct lack of red figures, still around 2 months left for a final push from all.

View attachment 16142


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 25, 2015)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

5.4 now, I really am terrible at this game :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

5.4 now, I really am terrible at this game :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Back in feb at Aberdovey we played off scratch as 7 handicappers, your now a cat 1 golfer and I am now a crap 9 handicap golfer :rofl:

Well done Iain :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 25, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Back in feb at Aberdovey we played off scratch as 7 handicappers, your now a cat 1 golfer and I am now a crap 9 handicap golfer :rofl:

Well done Iain :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I suspect we're both working our way back to 7 mate! :thup:

I've 1 more comp in cat 1 then I'll probably never be near it again!!!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 25, 2015)

Having played qualifiers all a Winter, I've not played one yet this Summer! I think I under-estimated the impact of my Daughter arriving, although I'm playing in the Club Champs in 3 weeks so I'll get at least 1 in.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 26, 2015)

after 4 0.1s I am upto 10.9


----------



## Siren (Jul 26, 2015)

Managed to scrape into the buffer zone again this week


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 26, 2015)

Haven't been here for a while. Couldn't stomach the sight of all Rick's cuts 

But now he's back on an upward tick, it's safe to stick my head above the parapet and report a fourth consecutive 0.1 which sees me back to 8.0 on the nose.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 26, 2015)

Back to being a cat 3 golfer. Another 0.1 takes me up to 12.5. Three pulled tee shots cost me dearly!!
Hey ho always next week.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 27, 2015)

36 hole scratch comp at Gullane #1 yesterday. Disappointing scores compared with how I played and definitely a missed opportunity for a decent cut in the morning - was seven over par for the round and seven over par for two holes (quadruple bogey 8 on 18 - aaaaaargh!!) !!

However the vagaries of stableford adjustments and CSS means that I still got a 0.2 cut for that. No disasters in the afternoon but harder conditions, only slightly better score but no S/A so ended up bang on handicap.

Anyway back down to 3.5, touching distance of 3 again if I can cut out the stupid mistakes!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2015)

Now I'm a useless 14 handicapper (13.5) I suppose I'd be willing to take part in the challenge even knowing that I am a certainty to be paying out

Who's up for taking on an old vet ?


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jul 27, 2015)

WARNING TRUMPET BLOWING AHEAD: Had a decent result on Saturday, won the 36 hole Kirkwall Open, which is one of the Orkney "majors". Won it in a play off against the guy who beat me in a play off for the County Championship a month ago. Got a chop of 0.5 so handicap down to 4.9


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2015)

Now up to 12.1


----------



## IanG (Jul 27, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			WARNING TRUMPET BLOWING AHEAD: Had a decent result on Saturday, won the 36 hole Kirkwall Open, which is one of the Orkney "majors". Won it in a play off against the guy who beat me in a play off for the County Championship a month ago. Got a chop of 0.5 so handicap down to 4.9
		
Click to expand...

Go for it - plenty of days when trumpet blowing is not available. :thup:  Well done.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2015)

The HDID email has landed... Smugness alert.:whoo: CSS was 73, and my nett 69 sees me drop from 5.6 to 5.1. 

It also says 1st place - a double :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## IanG (Jul 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The HDID email has landed... Smugness alert.:whoo: CSS was 74, and my nett 69 sees me drop from 5.6 to 5.1. 

It also says 1st place - a double :whoo: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Happy Days, must be  nice to be a well back into Cat 1. Well done.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 27, 2015)

IanG said:



			Happy Days, must be  nice to be a well back into Cat 1. Well done.
		
Click to expand...

Chuffed to bits Ian...its been a long 18 months of dross. And an edit, CSS was 73...


----------



## rickg (Jul 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Chuffed to bits Ian...its been a long 18 months of dross. And an edit, CSS was 73...
		
Click to expand...

Well done Brian. 
Opposite direction for me. 0.1 and a buffer yesterday sees me at 6.4


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2015)

Great work Brian :thup:

Still at 5.1 for me


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Chuffed to bits Ian...its been a long 18 months of dross. And an edit, CSS was 73...
		
Click to expand...

Well played old chap.  :whoo:


----------



## JamesR (Jul 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The HDID email has landed... Smugness alert.:whoo: CSS was 73, and my nett 69 sees me drop from 5.6 to 5.1. 

It also says 1st place - a double :whoo: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

(Through gritted teeth) I would absolutely love to say well done...








... but I can't bring myself to do so


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 28, 2015)

Well done Bri only a matter of time before the cream rose to the top again.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2015)

Well done Brian!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 28, 2015)

JamesR said:



			(Through gritted teeth) I would absolutely love to say well done...

... but I can't bring myself to do so

Click to expand...

Don't worry James... just imagine what I'll score when I'm used to my brand new irons...!?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 29, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			36 hole scratch comp at Gullane #1 yesterday. Disappointing scores compared with how I played and definitely a missed opportunity for a decent cut in the morning - was seven over par for the round and seven over par for two holes (quadruple bogey 8 on 18 - aaaaaargh!!) !!

However the vagaries of stableford adjustments and CSS means that I still got a 0.2 cut for that. No disasters in the afternoon but harder conditions, only slightly better score but no S/A so ended up bang on handicap.

Anyway back down to 3.5, touching distance of 3 again if I can cut out the stupid mistakes!
		
Click to expand...

Annoyingly, it would appear that they have recalculated the CSS from the weekend and my 0.2 cut has become a 0.1 cut. So I'm back up to 3.6 without even playing!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice 0.8 cut for me today so down to 10.1, still a way behind Siren though.


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi, my name's Rick and I'm a 7 handicapper....


----------



## Break90 (Jul 31, 2015)

Now 12.2


----------



## ventura (Aug 1, 2015)

A run of bad results and I'm up to 15.6.


----------



## Siren (Aug 2, 2015)

Up 0.1 to 9.0 after yesterdays disastrous showing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Hi, my name's Rick and I'm a 7 handicapper....

Click to expand...

Even with your help I'm going to be paying out.  Having gone to a society day on Thursday and shot 80 & 75 off the whites at Walton Heath, I was looking forward to yesterday's medal  Cue an 89 and I'm back to the 8.5 in your signature.  So a 9 handicapper again.


----------



## rickg (Aug 2, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Even with your help I'm going to be paying out.  Having gone to a society day on Thursday and shot 80 & 75 off the whites at Walton Heath, I was looking forward to yesterday's medal  Cue an 89 and I'm back to the 8.5 in your signature.  So a 9 handicapper again. 

Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## JamesR (Aug 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Don't worry James... just imagine what I'll score when I'm used to my brand new irons...!?
		
Click to expand...

I'm coming to get you now - 77 net 71 for a 0.2 cut to 5.4.

It's a start!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 3, 2015)

JamesR said:



			I'm coming to get you now - 77 net 71 for a 0.2 cut to 5.4.

It's a start!
		
Click to expand...

Chase me big boy!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Aug 3, 2015)

Another 0.1 off on saturday. Handicap is now 4.8


----------



## Keeno (Aug 3, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			Another 0.1 off on saturday. Handicap is now 4.8
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, your well away from me now.  I'm still at 5.4 and really struggling to get medal's played.  

4 is on the horizon for you!


----------



## Crow (Aug 4, 2015)

Played Sunday's Monthly Medal and missed the buffer by 1 so up to 9.4, encouraged by this I entered the Midweek Medal today, stupid.

91 gross, nett 82, 10 over handicap and now up to 9.5 exact 10 playing.
I hit 1 (one) fairway and 1 (one) GIR, only the one shank but that went OB 

The planned visit to The Old Course next week is definitely off.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 4, 2015)

I played to one over HC, Saturday just gone, but this is about the best I've played for a while, I track my score and over the last few weeks they have been coming down. It's the 10th(5), 11th(4) and 12th(4) that are killing me at the moment, if I can get past those three just two, three or better over par, I'll be in a good place for a decent score.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 6, 2015)

Midweek medal yesterday and contrived to miss buffer after a great start!!

Back up to 5.5, holiday time now so no more qualifiers for a good few weeks.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2015)

Results are in
Cut to 6.6.


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 7, 2015)

After playing a couple of opens and midweek comps at Enville ( and getting up to 14.4) I returned to the Seniors Club Champs at Wharton Park - suddenly everything seemed easier. Consequently, a nett 67 will give me a cut to 13.2 dependent on the CSS.

Then managed to follow it with a win in the singles semi final.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 7, 2015)

Up to 5.3 now and a 36 hole open at a course I've never played on Sunday


----------



## Crow (Aug 7, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Results are in
Cut to 6.6.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Ian, you're on a good run of form at the moment. :thup:


(That's doomed him for the rest of the year... )


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2015)

Crow said:



			Well done Ian, you're on a good run of form at the moment. :thup:


(That's doomed him for the rest of the year... )
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for nothing Nick!!:ears::thup::cheers:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 7, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Up to 5.3 now and a 36 hole open at a course I've never played on Sunday 

Click to expand...

I'm expecting to get 0.1 back at Carnoustie tomorrow, if that helps!


----------



## Ads749r (Aug 8, 2015)

I did go upto 13.7 after the club champs the other week but got a 0.3 cut in last weeks medal so back to 13.4 yay.


----------



## rickg (Aug 8, 2015)

In freefall now.....another 0.1 today...6.6


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 8, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm expecting to get 0.1 back at Carnoustie tomorrow, if that helps!
		
Click to expand...

Ok so I shot 12 over par, 86, but the CSS is out and..... errm.... I'm in my buffer!


----------



## Siren (Aug 9, 2015)

Net 70 +1 today so should be safe enough in the buffer zone. Struck the irons as well as I ever have today. Putter just would not work.

Oh well onwards and updwards


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine was down to 20.1 by the end of May, but not played since the accident. So looking forward to being a teenager again, not been 1 since 1972. Hope to get to the range before the comp in October.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 9, 2015)

Terrible day yesterday, hit 3 off the first into the trees, playing 7 off the first tee, ended up with a 13 n the first, front 9 55+, I don't know what it was may have been in the 60, I'd stopped marking a card and NR'd. Yes, I NR'd the golfing politically correct will be up in arms, meh, it was just not my day.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 9, 2015)

After 20 comps, back to where I started the season 12.7 :rant:


----------



## Region3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Up 0.2 after Sunday's 86/84.

My swing deserted me when confidence waned, and I also lost the ability to see any sort of slope on the greens. Not just getting the amount of break wrong, but the direction as well. How hard can it be!?

Anyway, no longer Cat1. Thought I better post it before anyone outed me.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 11, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Up 0.2 after Sunday's 86/84.

My swing deserted me when confidence waned, and I also lost the ability to see any sort of slope on the greens. Not just getting the amount of break wrong, but the direction as well. How hard can it be!?

Anyway, no longer Cat1. Thought I better post it before anyone outed me.  

Click to expand...

Only a temporary hiatus before you're back in cat 1 I'm sure!


I played a rare stableford last night and scored 36 points, which I always thought was a good score for that game....? Anyway CSS went down (or is it up in stableford?) so I'm up to 3.7 and grumpy about it!


----------



## Break90 (Aug 11, 2015)

Another 0.1 from the weekend, now 12.3


----------



## Slicer30 (Aug 11, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			I did go upto 13.7 after the club champs the other week but got a 0.3 cut in last weeks medal so back to 13.4 yay.
		
Click to expand...

well done mate - I am on 14.3 now!

got another comp this weekend - hoping to put an end to the miserable run of 0.1's.  Feeling good, playing well just need to keep those 1 or 2 bad holes off the card.

Got the club champs early september so hoping for a last minute cut to pip you


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 12, 2015)

Played in the monthly stableford on Saturday and shot 38 points which was good enough for a 0.9 cut with CSS.  Now at 14.9,  I am starting to actually look like a proper golfer.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Played in the monthly stableford on Saturday and shot 38 points which was good enough for a 0.9 cut with CSS.  Now at 14.9,  I am starting to actually look like a proper golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Well done, I'm not sure which route to go down at the moment, length of rope, single bullet or tall building.....


----------



## 2blue (Aug 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well done, I'm not sure which route to go down at the moment, length of rope, single bullet or tall building..... 

Click to expand...

I hope you went back to bed rather than choose, Robin.
I'm steadily heading the wrong way with several buffers but little else....  now 11.6
Hope to make progress in the Club Stableford this Sat....  but today its a trip to Seaton for a 4 man team Open


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well done, I'm not sure which route to go down at the moment, length of rope, single bullet or tall building..... 

Click to expand...

You're safe Robin. With the luck you had earlier this year, the knot would come undone, you'd miss with the gun, and you'd trip on the first stair...


----------



## TeeItHigh (Aug 13, 2015)

Played August medal (weds section) and came 1st&#128522;
Net 66 which now brings my h/cap down to 13.4,
Game of two halves out in 44, in, in 37 only hit 3 fairways&#128563;


----------



## Ads749r (Aug 13, 2015)

Slicer30 said:



			well done mate - I am on 14.3 now!

got another comp this weekend - hoping to put an end to the miserable run of 0.1's.  Feeling good, playing well just need to keep those 1 or 2 bad holes off the card.

Got the club champs early september so hoping for a last minute cut to pip you 

Click to expand...

good luck fella. It can only get better that what I kept telling myself. You'll have one of them amazing rounds soon I know it


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well done, I'm not sure which route to go down at the moment, length of rope, single bullet or tall building..... 

Click to expand...

I don't want to put another nail in the coffin but shot a 2 under round yesterday, with CSS I expect another 0.9 off the handicap so will be down to 14 on the nose. :whoo:

The injury fully healed up now Robin?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 17, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I don't want to put another nail in the coffin but shot a 2 under round yesterday, with CSS I expect another 0.9 off the handicap so will be down to 14 on the nose. :whoo:

The injury fully healed up now Robin?
		
Click to expand...

Well done Josh, pleased you have finally had a cut you deserve, 18 my backside 

Come on Robin, you can still beat him :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Aug 17, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I don't want to put another nail in the coffin but shot a 2 under round yesterday, with CSS I expect another 0.9 off the handicap so will be down to 14 on the nose. :whoo:

The injury fully healed up now Robin?
		
Click to expand...

Well done Josh.....  good golf. :thup:
 Is Wes making progress or do we still have to hide in the back of the car


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 17, 2015)

2blue said:



			Well done Josh.....  good golf. :thup:
 Is Wes making progress or do we still have to hide in the back of the car 

Click to expand...

Cheers Dave and Glynn, I am happy my handicap matches how I think I can play a little more. He's come down a bit too, off 16 at the minute.  We might not need the stable any more.


----------



## Break90 (Aug 18, 2015)

A net 68 on Saturday (CSS73) has given me a full shot cut from 12.3 to a lifetime low of 11.3. Coming after a summer of mainly terrible golf I'm pretty chuffed tbh.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 18, 2015)

I dont think I have a challenger any more as Hendo didnt take part in the end. But for the records I am now 9.0


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 18, 2015)

Break90 said:



			A net 68 on Saturday (CSS73) has given me a full shot cut from 12.3 to a lifetime low of 11.3. Coming after a summer of mainly terrible golf I'm pretty chuffed tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Good work mate, I just can't put a score together. I'll need to pull my finger out!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 19, 2015)

Break90 said:



			A net 68 on Saturday (CSS73) has given me a full shot cut from 12.3 to a lifetime low of 11.3. Coming after a summer of mainly terrible golf I'm pretty chuffed tbh.
		
Click to expand...

A lifetime low is pretty neat - well done.

As to me, a point 1 at the weekend sees me at 18.3. Think I'm still ok in my group of challengers - they've gone quiet.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2015)

New handicap of 6.4 confirmed today..:thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 20, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Think I'm still ok in my group of challengers - they've gone quiet.
		
Click to expand...

For good reason


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			New handicap of 6.4 confirmed today..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Make sure you don't play before Sunday. Wouldn't want you going back to 7 and for me to lose a shot.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 22, 2015)

Down to 6.6 from 7.0


----------



## Wilson (Aug 22, 2015)

Finally played a qualifier, (Club Champs 1st round), total dross sees me up to 10.1.

2nd round tomorrow, can't be any worse.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 22, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Down to 6.6 from 7.0
		
Click to expand...

nice one buddy :cheers:- still time for Cat 1 before season end


----------



## Break90 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cut 0.2 from yesterday, now down to 11.1


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm up to 3.8 after a disappointing  showing in yesterday's medal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2015)

Back up to 13.9


----------



## Wilson (Aug 24, 2015)

Up to 10.2 after another poor showing in round 2 of the Club Champs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

up to 5.3 after .1 at weekend


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 24, 2015)

40 points in the Stableford at the weekend and a little ESR sees me down to 12.6! :clap:


----------



## JamesR (Aug 24, 2015)

Last 2 weekends have cost me 0.2 so back up to 5.6 for me.

I'm somehow managing to turn great birdie chances into bogeys or well salvaged pars. Playing long par 4's with a wedge for 2nd shots from the fairway should be bread and butter pars or better. But not for me!


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 24, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			40 points in the Stableford at the weekend and a little ESR sees me down to 12.6! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Very well done on a great season keep it going


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 24, 2015)

The golf is getting better, but the scores are still high another 0.1 back after the weekend


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Very well done on a great season keep it going
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony,  the shocking performance at Burnham must if give me a nice kick up the backside!


----------



## 2blue (Aug 25, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			40 points in the Stableford at the weekend and a little ESR sees me down to 12.6! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Thats the way to do it Josh...  Well done :whoo:
Mark's up for that Invitation Day....  still not sure myself but can't see a partner for Mark being a problem. :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 26, 2015)

2blue said:



			Thats the way to do it Josh...  Well done :whoo:
Mark's up for that Invitation Day....  still not sure myself but can't see a partner for Mark being a problem. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate that's great.  I will book in a team and then you can let me know if you can make it or not.  I will try and keep the handicap where it is for the time being.


----------



## Siren (Aug 29, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			40 points in the Stableford at the weekend and a little ESR sees me down to 12.6! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Thats a fantastic season well done!


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 30, 2015)

Down to 4.8 after today's 36 hole open at St Anne's.

I'm now looking at an awful lot of 0.1's!!!!


----------



## IanG (Aug 30, 2015)

Will finish August on 12.8 after a some buffering.


----------



## rickg (Aug 30, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Down to 4.8 after today's 36 hole open at St Anne's.

I'm now looking at an awful lot of 0.1's!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice!!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			40 points in the Stableford at the weekend and a little ESR sees me down to 12.6! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping I can repeat my 40 points from the weekend next week and then look for an ESR, is it triggered after 2 clear scores (ie the 3rd) or on the actual 2nd one?

Was going to play today but its pishing it down


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 31, 2015)

Up to 5.4 for me.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 31, 2015)

Not official yet, but after 71/75 yesterday at St. Annes Old Links I should be down to 4.5


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 31, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Not official yet, but after 71/75 yesterday at St. Annes Old Links I should be down to 4.5
		
Click to expand...

Nicely done! Seems like this challenge is about to heat up!

:thup:

I've got a comp this afternoon, hoping to halt my recent slide!


----------



## Crow (Aug 31, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Not official yet, but after 71/75 yesterday at St. Annes Old Links I should be down to 4.5
		
Click to expand...

Well played Gary!

I take it that they're gross scores and that your new Avatar is you receiving your prize?


----------



## Region3 (Aug 31, 2015)

Crow said:



			Well played Gary!

I take it that they're gross scores and that your new Avatar is you receiving your prize?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, shameless isn't it


----------



## Region3 (Aug 31, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nicely done! Seems like this challenge is about to heat up!

:thup:

I've got a comp this afternoon, hoping to halt my recent slide!
		
Click to expand...

I think it might be too little too late, but you never know.
I think I have 2 home and 4 away qualifiers left.

Good luck this afternoon. I've no problems losing to your great season, I hope you get even lower :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 31, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I think it might be too little too late, but you never know.
I think I have 2 home and 4 away qualifiers left.

Good luck this afternoon. I've no problems losing to your great season, I hope you get even lower :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Think you're hitting form at the right time. Could get interesting.

Just saw the other thread - congrats on a great win!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 31, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just saw the other thread - congrats on a great win!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## rickg (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice one Gary!! Great golf mate


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 1, 2015)

Well, it's another 0.1 for me. I'm on a pretty rotten streak at the moment and battling the lefts big time! Really bad timing with a couple of big events to play this month! 

Up to 3.9


----------



## fripnchips (Sep 1, 2015)

Finally got my first cut after day one of the longhurst cup at our place only to follow it with a 0.1 on day two hey ho still 0.2 off. Down to 14.6 now.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 2, 2015)

a couple of 0.1s for me last week so up to 10.4, only got 2 or 3 qualifiers left now.


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 3, 2015)

Another 0.1 for me yesterday, so up to 8.1. Don't think I have enough qualifiers left to get to 9


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 5, 2015)

Finally stopped the rot. 1 over par 70 in today's medal sees me get 0.2 off and back down to 3.7.


----------



## rickg (Sep 6, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Finally stopped the rot. 1 over par 70 in today's medal sees me get 0.2 off and back down to 3.7.



Click to expand...

Nice.....great season!


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 6, 2015)

Two bad weekends on the trot with associated point 1s - have crept back up to 18.5


----------



## Break90 (Sep 6, 2015)

Buffer and a 0.6 cut in our Autumn Meeting 36 holes yesterday, now down to 10.5


----------



## Sponge1980 (Sep 6, 2015)

That's all my medals done now so my final handicap for 2015 is 4.8. Been a bit of up and down season. Below is a link of all my scores for the season if anyone is interested.

http://www.masterscoreboard.co.uk/results/PlayerHandicapRecord.php?CWID=6442&Param2=39


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2015)

Was hopeful for today's medal after some recent good play but I was just too defensive, especially around the greens where my short game play was atrocious.

88 for 78 and 6 over handicap, up to 9.6, this season can't end soon enough.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 6, 2015)

My cut was finally posted today, so now officially 4.5


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 6, 2015)

This game is just plain crazy! Another 0.1 back, taking me up to 5.5


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 6, 2015)

Break90 said:



			Buffer and a 0.6 cut in our Autumn Meeting 36 holes yesterday, now down to 10.5
		
Click to expand...

Well played, I managed 38 points today so a 0.6 cut for me back down to 12.2.

I need some seriously good scores to catch you up. Keep it going


----------



## rickg (Sep 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



			My cut was finally posted today, so now officially 4.5
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate....looking forward to playing with you next Monday at Porters Park in the Mid Am And seeing you become a 4 handicapper.....well deserved! :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 6, 2015)

rickg said:



			Well done mate....looking forward to playing with you next Monday at Porters Park in the Mid Am And seeing you become a 4 handicapper.....well deserved! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rick. It's been a good season so far, just not quite up to FD's standard!

Looking forward to the 14th :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 7, 2015)

View attachment 16743


Ladies & Gents

Latest positions attached, hopefully correct.



AAC


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2015)

2 qualifiers for me this weekend.

Buffer Saturday, throwing away a cut dropping 4 shots in the last 3 holes.

0.1 back yesterday after a delightful treble on the back 9 :rofl:

4.9 after that.


----------



## Fish (Sep 7, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



View attachment 16743


Ladies & Gents

Latest positions attached, hopefully correct.



AAC
		
Click to expand...


20.1 for me now, although I'm on the cusp of


----------



## Keeno (Sep 7, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			That's all my medals done now so my final handicap for 2015 is 4.8. Been a bit of up and down season. Below is a link of all my scores for the season if anyone is interested.

http://www.masterscoreboard.co.uk/results/PlayerHandicapRecord.php?CWID=6442&Param2=39

Click to expand...

Well done mate.  You've won our challenge, I won't be getting any more in and still on 5.4

I'll get donating!


----------



## Break90 (Sep 7, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Well played, I managed 38 points today so a 0.6 cut for me back down to 12.2.

I need some seriously good scores to catch you up. Keep it going 

Click to expand...


Nice one, still plenty of time and qualifiers before the deadline.........:fore:


----------



## Sponge1980 (Sep 7, 2015)

Cheers, seems to have been a quick season. With all the bad weather I think I'm already acclimitised for our winter league.


----------



## Ads749r (Sep 7, 2015)

I crept up to 13.5 after last weeks comp but redeemed myself in the masters comp 36 hole medal with a cheeky -3 first round to get me too 12.6  hit buffer for the second round.

so 12.6 for me now wooo hooo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2015)

Now up to 12.4 - how's my oppo ArnoldArmChewer doing. Getting very worried I may be dipping into my wallet


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			I crept up to 13.5 after last weeks comp but redeemed myself in the masters comp 36 hole medal with a cheeky -3 first round to get me too 12.6  hit buffer for the second round.

so 12.6 for me now wooo hooo
		
Click to expand...

well played mate!

That could be the nail in the coffin.  I am up to 14.5 .

One comp left before HFH, will need something special to beat you now - but who knows!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 8, 2015)

0.4 off yesterday so now down to 10.0, I am sure I have a 0.1 to come from an away comp a few weeks ago, but of a shame it hadn't come through already coz it would have put me off 10.5(11) yesterday and would have got me a 0.6 cut to reach my 9.9 target. Must not grumble though.


----------



## Siren (Sep 9, 2015)

louise_a said:



			0.4 off yesterday so now down to 10.0, I am sure I have a 0.1 to come from an away comp a few weeks ago, but of a shame it hadn't come through already coz it would have put me off 10.5(11) yesterday and would have got me a 0.6 cut to reach my 9.9 target. Must not grumble though.
		
Click to expand...

We have both had very good seasons.

Keep it going!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now up to 12.4 - how's my oppo ArnoldArmChewer doing. Getting very worried I may be dipping into my wallet
		
Click to expand...

Not very likely, 13.1 and not many more chances for adjustment


----------



## mchacker (Sep 9, 2015)

Unless Val's managed to sneak a few on me this should be a tight run in, I've been 11.7 for over a month now and have 4-5 rounds left. Broken 90 twice this year, embarassing


----------



## rickg (Sep 10, 2015)

0.4 cut to 6.5 (damned CSS!)


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 10, 2015)

Got a few rounds left this year before H4H, but unless I put a couple of outstanding rounds in, Fragger has an easy win. That written I feel my game is starting to come together, so you never know, it ain't over until the rotund female warbles.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 11, 2015)

Disastrous year for me, feel like I've only played well twice and both in none qualifying rounds. I've managed one round in buffer and 9 x .1's back.


I may as well pay up now!


----------



## Siren (Sep 12, 2015)

Shot 75 today +6 but not a qualifer, gutted as it would have seen me down to 8 but there we go.


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2015)

Another 0.1 for me today. 10.9 now and rising.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 14, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Two bad weekends on the trot with associated point 1s - have crept back up to 18.5
		
Click to expand...

This could get interesting, I was up to 19.7 but had a net 66 in today's medal. Very benign conditions and a lot of the single figure boys filled their boots (2 net 63s, both from guys playing off 5 and shooting 3 under gross!). I'm expecting CSS to be -1 after that, if I'm correct then I'll be 18.5 as well. 

2 comps left before the day, plus perhaps 1 chance for a supp card


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 14, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			This could get interesting, I was up to 19.7 but had a net 66 in today's medal. Very benign conditions and a lot of the single figure boys filled their boots (2 net 63s, both from guys playing off 5 and shooting 3 under gross!). I'm expecting CSS to be -1 after that, if I'm correct then I'll be 18.5 as well. 

2 comps left before the day, plus perhaps 1 chance for a supp card 

Click to expand...

Turned out that CSS didn't change, so that's 5 shots under handicap and a 1.5 cut. Now at 18.2.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 14, 2015)

Another 0.1 for me - up to 5.7.

Why do I hit it well on the range before I play and then forget how to play the game once on the course?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 14, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Another 0.1 for me - up to 5.7.

Why do I hit it well on the range before I play and then forget how to play the game once on the course?
		
Click to expand...


And back down to 5.3 for me... sorry James but....:whoo:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 14, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Turned out that CSS didn't change, so that's 5 shots under handicap and a 1.5 cut. Now at 18.2. 

Click to expand...


Well done Ben good shooting.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 14, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And back down to 5.3 for me... sorry James but....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm just leaving it 'til the very last, next week is the 2nd round of our Autumn Cup and I'm expecting something good. [fingers crossed smiley].


----------



## Region3 (Sep 15, 2015)

My club's website hasn't been updated yet, but after rounds of 74/79 yesterday against CSS's of 72/72, I should be down to 4.3


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			My club's website hasn't been updated yet, but after rounds of 74/79 yesterday against CSS's of 72/72, I should be down to 4.3
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff - squeaky bum time!

I've got one qualifier for certain and maybe 3 max before HFH so you still need to come down further to take the prize! It's all matchplay for me this week(end).


----------



## Region3 (Sep 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Good stuff - squeaky bum time!

I've got one qualifier for certain and maybe 3 max before HFH so you still need to come down further to take the prize! It's all matchplay for me this week(end).
		
Click to expand...

I have a 36 hole comp at another new course (to me) this Sunday, and qualifiers at home the next 2 Saturdays, then that's it for me for the year.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I have a 36 hole comp at another new course (to me) this Sunday, and qualifiers at home the next 2 Saturdays, then that's it for me for the year.
		
Click to expand...

C'mon Gaz! You've got her on the ropes now...

Think we're done for the summer.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 18, 2015)

Played in the midweek comp as a last minute decision and 1 under CSS for a 0.1 cut back to 4.8.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Played in the midweek comp as a last minute decision and 1 under CSS for a 0.1 cut back to 4.8.
		
Click to expand...

Quote NWJocko, Thurs 17th Sept

"been out chopping it round in the midweek comp! ".

Can you teach me how to chop it round like that please!


----------



## Break90 (Sep 19, 2015)

2 poor rounds this week so up to 10.7 for me


----------



## louise_a (Sep 20, 2015)

Just one qualifier left for me, currently on 10.0.


----------



## Badger (Sep 20, 2015)

No more qualifiers for me so congratulations to Backwoodsman.

Another shocker today and up to 19.5, never thought I'd be back in the 20' s when I left a few years back.

Off to Spain in a few hours for two weeks warm weather training, I might win the best tan at HFH if nothing else !

Look forward to meeting lots of you on the day.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 21, 2015)

Cut from 21.2 to 20.8, only two away from matching Fragger, one comp left to play, game on, hahahahaha


----------



## Siren (Sep 22, 2015)

No qualifiers left for me before the competition ends, hoping to get a supplementary in this week but looks like 9.1 is the end of a decent season.


----------



## rickg (Sep 22, 2015)

6.6 after a 0.2 cut yesterday followed by a 0.1 back in the afternoon


----------



## Keeno (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm still at 5.4,,, can I squeeze any medals in before the end of the season?  I'll be up to 6 pretty soon


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 25, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Turned out that CSS didn't change, so that's 5 shots under handicap and a 1.5 cut. Now at 18.2. 

Click to expand...




Badger said:



			No more qualifiers for me so congratulations to Backwoodsman.

Another shocker today and up to 19.5, never thought I'd be back in the 20' s when I left a few years back.

Off to Spain in a few hours for two weeks warm weather training, I might win the best tan at HFH if nothing else !

Look forward to meeting lots of you on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Been away and not paid attention since getting back. 

Well played Oxford! A fine round, damn you. Only one Q left for me now (3rd Oct) so have to pull the stops out. But as I'm on 18.5 it's a last day result that will settle things. Watch this page.

Badger - just one of those seasons I guess. Head up and hope for the better for next year.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 25, 2015)

Played another 36 holer today, quite probably my last qualifiers of the year I think.

0.1 back in the morning to 4.9 then 0.3 cut in the afternoon to 4.6.

Latest lower ever in a pretty good season! 

Many left to catch me Imurg?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Played another 36 holer today, quite probably my last qualifiers of the year I think.

0.1 back in the morning to 4.9 then 0.3 cut in the afternoon to 4.6.

Latest lower ever in a pretty good season! 

Many left to catch me Imurg?
		
Click to expand...

It is with a heavy heart that I must concede defeat to my illustrious foe from the North.
One qualifier left, that I probably can't play in and needing to shoot a gross 5 under par anyway to win the challenge mean, well, basically its all over!

Where do I pay...?

Well done for getting low and staying there.:clap:


----------



## ventura (Sep 25, 2015)

Went up to 15.8 but now down to 14.6 and 2 more qualifiers left.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 25, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Well played Oxford! A fine round, damn you. Only one Q left for me now (3rd Oct) so have to pull the stops out. But as I'm on 18.5 it's a last day result that will settle things. Watch this page.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely going to be a last day result then, I'm playing in a medal on Sunday 4th. Are you playing in the main event on the Monday?


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2015)

Probably worth reiterating the rules on who pays what, when and how as we approach the climax of this challenge.
Well done to everyone who took part and congratulations to everyone that beat their target or won their challenge. 


1. Pick someone with a handicap similar to yours
2. Challenge them (on here via this thread, or in person)
3. Once you have both agreed, record it in this thread
4. Once agreed, Pay a Â£5 entry fee ASAP on the JustGiving site (challenger AND challenged) record both forum names in the notes on the charity site. 
5. You can challenge more than one person but each challenge will cost you Â£5 for the challenger and challenged
6. Provide regular updates (preferable if you put your handicap in your signature)
7. The winner is the one with the lowest handicap from the 2 of you as at Sun 4th October (day before HFH )
8. Loser pays an additional Â£5 to the JustGiving site on or shortly after 5th Oct. 


Link below:
https://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2015


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 27, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Definitely going to be a last day result then, I'm playing in a medal on Sunday 4th. Are you playing in the main event on the Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, afraid not. Really wanted to but couldn't spare the time off at a fairly crucial time at work.

I feel a 'three under' coming on for Saturday, so you're going to need to get your best game out to stay in front. (Did someone just say something about pride and falls??)


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 27, 2015)

Well done Fragger on the HC win, my game started to come together way to late in the season to attempt any kind of challenge, monies paid on the JustGiving site.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 27, 2015)

I am at work this week so no more qualifiers for me. I will end on 13.2.

Pauldj42 are you still 14.0 or have I missed a cut?


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Upto 12.5, one comp left need a personal best to have a chance of winning!!


----------



## 2blue (Sep 27, 2015)

rickg said:



			Probably worth reiterating the rules on who pays what, when and how as we approach the climax of this challenge.
Well done to everyone who took part and congratulations to everyone that beat their target or won their challenge. 


1. Pick someone with a handicap similar to yours
2. Challenge them (on here via this thread, or in person)
3. Once you have both agreed, record it in this thread
4. Once agreed, Pay a Â£5 entry fee ASAP on the JustGiving site (challenger AND challenged) record both forum names in the notes on the charity site. 
5. You can challenge more than one person but each challenge will cost you Â£5 for the challenger and challenged
6. Provide regular updates (preferable if you put your handicap in your signature)
7. The winner is the one with the lowest handicap from the 2 of you as at Sun 4th October (day before HFH )
8. Loser pays an additional Â£5 to the JustGiving site on or shortly after 5th Oct. 


Link below:
https://www.justgiving.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2015

Click to expand...

eeek!!  have never read the rules...  so off we go to Justgiving. Did win last year but it doesn't look good for this against Richart


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2015)

Up to 12.5


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 27, 2015)

Played in the East of Scotland Championship at Luffness today, my last handicap qualifier before H4H. I shot 75, net 71 against SSS/CSS of 73 so a 0.2 cut for me. 

Handicap down to 3.5 and that's my lot for the handicap challenge this year.....

Also narrowly avoided losing a shot for H4Hs, cunning, eh?


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2015)

N



FairwayDodger said:



			Played in the East of Scotland Championship at Luffness today, my last handicap qualifier before H4H. I shot 75, net 71 against SSS/CSS of 73 so a 0.2 cut for me. 

Handicap down to 3.5 and that's my lot for the handicap challenge this year.....

Also narrowly avoided losing a shot for H4Hs, cunning, eh? 

Click to expand...

We might be giving you an ESR!! :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2015)

Just paid my loss to Chiefio, losing over 3mths to injury was going to be a big ask to make up but he's had a great season anyway, well done mate :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Sep 28, 2015)

JamesR said:



			I'm just leaving it 'til the very last, next week is the 2nd round of our Autumn Cup and I'm expecting something good. [fingers crossed smiley].
		
Click to expand...

Well, I didn't manage it last week, but I did this week.

Net 69 for a 0.5 cut, and back down to 5.2.


----------



## IanG (Sep 28, 2015)

No more qualifiers for me before H4H so I'm done on 12.9.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just paid my loss to Chiefio, losing over 3mths to injury was going to be a big ask to make up but he's had a great season anyway, well done mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Fish,  been laid up with injury was bad luck but I am sure you will be pushing for cuts soon.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 28, 2015)

View attachment 16957


Fellow Golfers

Updated chart attached, now some of you may already have conceded defeat (like me ), however some might still be in the heat of battle, whichever it is you have until Sunday 4th to conquer or skulk off into the golfing wilderness as nothing more than a beaten, humiliated, pathetic excuse for a golfer.  But worry not its only a game :lol:

If you are the LOSER, please look big and PAY UP on the website (use Ricks link) ASAP, or I will go to the mattresses.

Love

AAC


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 28, 2015)

Managed to drop one more notch yesterday in a bogey comp. 2 up against the course but unfortunately CSS went in the wrong direction, so I only dropped 0.3. That puts me on 17.9 now though 

Last medal next Sunday before driving down to the hotel for the curry night.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Managed to drop one more notch yesterday in a bogey comp. 2 up against the course but unfortunately CSS went in the wrong direction, so I only dropped 0.3. That puts me on 17.9 now though 

Last medal next Sunday before driving down to the hotel for the curry night.
		
Click to expand...

Well done champ the big question is can you retain your title


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Played in the East of Scotland Championship at Luffness today, my last handicap qualifier before H4H. I shot 75, net 71 against SSS/CSS of 73 so a 0.2 cut for me. 

Handicap down to 3.5 and that's my lot for the handicap challenge this year.....

Also narrowly avoided losing a shot for H4Hs, cunning, eh? 

Click to expand...









After finding out CSS for the comp I played last week and my final comp this weekend just gone, stick a fork in me - I'm done.

4.0

8 cuts this year and got stuffed by an even better year from FairwayDodger. Very well done :clap:

Fiver paid.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2015)

Region3 said:



			After finding out CSS for the comp I played last week and my final comp this weekend just gone, stick a fork in me - I'm done.

4.0

8 cuts this year and got stuffed by an even better year from FairwayDodger. Very well done :clap:

Fiver paid.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

Well done! A close contest between us, thought I'd sown it up early in the summer but some great results for you lately certainly made it interesting. :thup: :cheers:

10 cuts for me this year, 1.9 in total so a shame about the ten +0.1s, could have got lower! Next year I need to add some consistency into the mix!


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 29, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Managed to drop one more notch yesterday in a bogey comp. 2 up against the course but unfortunately CSS went in the wrong direction, so I only dropped 0.3. That puts me on 17.9 now though 

Last medal next Sunday before driving down to the hotel for the curry night.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey. You've picked a fine time to hit some form, damn your eyes...   Saturday needs to be a good one for me then.

Ps: played!


----------



## JamesR (Sep 29, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			:whoo:

Well done! A close contest between us, thought I'd sown it up early in the summer but some great results for you lately certainly made it interesting. :thup: :cheers:

10 cuts for me this year, 1.9 in total so a shame about the ten +0.1s, could have got lower! Next year I need to add some consistency into the mix!
		
Click to expand...

You had 10 +0.1s back and still managed a 0.9 cut on the season, as a cat 1 player - very impressive year, congrats :cheers:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2015)

JamesR said:



			You had 10 +0.1s back and still managed a 0.9 cut on the season, as a cat 1 player - very impressive year, congrats :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! I think it's 10 cuts, 10 buffers and 10 +0.1s over the year. Most of the +0.1s were narrow misses by 1 or 2 shots, including annoying ones where CSS went down. But really need to up my game and play more consistently if I'm going to come down further.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 29, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cheers! I think it's 10 cuts, 10 buffers and 10 +0.1s over the year. Most of the +0.1s were narrow misses by 1 or 2 shots, including annoying ones where CSS went down. *But really need to up my game and play *more consistently if I'm going to come down further.
		
Click to expand...

Think of the rest of us - I've had a mare of a season - only had 2 cuts, a 0.2 and a 0.5, finishing the season 0.1 higher than I started.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 29, 2015)

One of the most socially enjoyable but least successful season's of golf, with 24 Q's - 16 of them Medals,  just 1 cut, 12 buffers, & 11 up .1's

I guess I must be close to my potential...... though Medal play is not the easiest way to get down....  not looking good for me reaching single figures before I'm 70..  time is running out. 
Need to shoot a gross 75 this Sat to beat Richart


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2015)

Well just done the results from Sunday and ended up with a .1 cut so will finish the challenge on 5.2


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 29, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Think of the rest of us - I've had a mare of a season - only had 2 cuts, a 0.2 and a 0.5, finishing the season 0.1 higher than I started.
		
Click to expand...

Think you might just have pipped me James, althoughv we've got a Q on Saturday. Currently 5.3.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Think you might just have pipped me James, althoughv we've got a Q on Saturday. Currently 5.3.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself a 0.1 cut and we can cross the finish line hand in hand :cheers:


----------



## Break90 (Sep 29, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Upto 12.5, one comp left need a personal best to have a chance of winning!!
		
Click to expand...

Still at 10.7, with one more qualifier on Saturday.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Not sure if TSped has had a cut lately or not but I've gone from 16.3 at the start of the challenge down to 14.1 now.

Very happy with that reduction and hopefully more to come


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2015)

2blue said:



			One of the most socially enjoyable but least successful season's of golf, with 24 Q's - 16 of them Medals,  just 1 cut, 12 buffers, & 11 up .1's

I guess I must be close to my potential...... though Medal play is not the easiest way to get down....  not looking good for me reaching single figures before I'm 70..  time is running out. 
Need to shoot a gross 75 this Sat to beat Richart 

Click to expand...

 I have never won one of these challenges Dave, so could you shoot a 76, and we would both be happy.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 29, 2015)

richart said:



			I have never won one of these challenges Dave, so could you shoot a 76, and we would both be happy.

Click to expand...

That would be the best gross I've ever made..... a dream.....  would be so happy I'd pay-up same as you, Matey:whoo:


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have one last comp before I admit defeat.  Been a long hard season, with not even a buffer to keep the spirits buoyed.

A Little spark of something in the last 4 holes on Sunday has give me the slimmest of slim hopes that I can at least buffer this weekend.  Will give it my all before parting with another Â£5.

It aint over until the fat(ish) Irish golfer signs his card on sunday.  Ads79er - you got any more comps?

if things stay as they are - I need to shoot 80 to pip you!


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 1, 2015)

Slicer30 said:



			I have one last comp before I admit defeat.  Been a long hard season, with not even a buffer to keep the spirits buoyed.

A Little spark of something in the last 4 holes on Sunday has give me the slimmest of slim hopes that I can at least buffer this weekend.  Will give it my all before parting with another Â£5.

It aint over until the fat(ish) Irish golfer signs his card on sunday.  Ads79er - you got any more comps?

if things stay as they are - I need to shoot 80 to pip you!
		
Click to expand...

I just checked and nope that's it for me now as I'm in mykonos on holiday till Saturday night. You can do 80 you've been building this up for a massive epic showdown. Good luck for Sunday. Carry that positivity from them 4 holes.


----------



## Crow (Oct 2, 2015)

My last qualifier before the big day, finished off the way I started, dross.

Well played to rickg, Blue in Munich and mcbroon, Â£15 duly paid to H4H site


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 2, 2015)

Congratulations to Stuart (Break90) managed to buffer this afternoon after my lesson on Wednesday. Probably would have got a cut If I had putted half decently 

I'll sort out the fiver tomorrow!!

Finished on 12.5. A 0.2 cut over almost 30 comps :sbox:


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2015)

U



Crow said:



			My last qualifier before the big day, finished off the way I started, dross.

Well played to rickg, Blue in Munich and mcbroon, Â£15 duly paid to H4H site
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky mate. I reckon it's your turn next year.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 3, 2015)

Crow said:



			My last qualifier before the big day, finished off the way I started, dross.

Well played to rickg, Blue in Munich and mcbroon, Â£15 duly paid to H4H site
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky mate. Not sure you should well played to me. Maybe 'barely played' would be more accurate, otherwise I'm sure we'd be closer.

One more comp for me before H4H, this Sunday. Reckon I need a gross 70 to beat Rick.Greens were hollow-tined this week...

Best blow the cobwebs off that fiver.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2015)

Last qualifier for me going to finish on 14.2!


----------



## Val (Oct 3, 2015)

Buffer in my last Q before H4H, finished 12.1


----------



## Break90 (Oct 3, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Congratulations to Stuart (Break90) managed to buffer this afternoon after my lesson on Wednesday. Probably would have got a cut If I had putted half decently 

I'll sort out the fiver tomorrow!!

Finished on 12.5. A 0.2 cut over almost 30 comps :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

a disappointing 31 points in today's stable ford, with 5 blobs, 2 birdies and a share of the 2s pot, 

so will finish on 10.8

well played Paperboy, it's been emotional :cheers:


----------



## Wilson (Oct 3, 2015)

A promising start to today's comp, then mental mistakes on 5&6, plus some poor putting equals so another 0.1 ....

Off to donate my extra Â£5.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 3, 2015)

Started today needing a cut of 0.6 in the last available Q comp to catch Oxfordcomma. I got ....
v
v
v
v
v
v
Buffer - dead on handicap. CSS aint likely to go up 2 shots so I'll have finished the challenge on 18.5.

Well played Oxford. A great end to your season. A fiver heading in H4H direction from me.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 4, 2015)

Triple bogy on the 1st was a Shocking start to what could have been the come back of the year. Began to recover by the 9th but a double bogy on the 10th soon stopped that. A net 74 wasn't bad considering but no where near what was needed....  Â£5 paid over ....  Well done Richart :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, after overtaking James R in the middle of the summer he put in a last minute surge to leap ahead by 0.1. Yesterday was my chance to draw level/retake the lead. Oh well, never mind. After a great start to the round, and reaching the 11th tee 1 over par I blew it. I took a 3 wood so as not to reach the fairway bunkers, and promptly nailed one into the bunker. A hybrid just short of the green followed by an iffy chip and then 3 putts. And another double bogey followed that one. And then 5 consecutive bogies as my swing deserted me.

Well played James on a fantastic battle.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 4, 2015)

WINNERS & LOSERS

Results herewith based on last information within this thread, apologies in advance if I have made an error with your match, just PM to let me know.

IF YOU ARE THE LOSER PLEASE PAY YOUR Â£5 ASAP, can you post here when paid.

Well done to the winners and to all who finished the season on a lower h/c.

To everyone playing at West Hill tomorrow have a safe journey and play well in the morning.

View attachment 17016


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 4, 2015)

Â£5 donated for my pathetic nae dismal performance over 27weeks, well done Homer.  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Â£5 donated for my pathetic nae dismal performance over 27weeks, well done Homer.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Neither covered ourself in glory


----------



## Siren (Oct 4, 2015)

I think I made buffer today after coming third with 33 points, three blowouts in the last six holes again, just can not close a round out at the moment. If we only played 12 holes I would be off 3/4!


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 4, 2015)

Ok - after about half an hour titting about, I think I have finally settled my fiver for losing out to Oxfordcomma. 

Hope all goes well tomorrow for those attending and that the weather stays nice. Play well.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 4, 2015)

Paid my losing Â£5.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 4, 2015)

mcbroon said:



			Unlucky mate. Not sure you should well played to me. Maybe 'barely played' would be more accurate, otherwise I'm sure we'd be closer.

One more comp for me before H4H, this Sunday. Reckon I need a gross 70 to beat Rick.Greens were hollow-tined this week...

Best blow the cobwebs off that fiver.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly :rofl:

A tale of woe involving terrible greens, 3 penalties and a could've-been-a-cut-but-I-was-robbed-honest total of 83. 

So up to 8.2 to end the season and due at least Â£5 for failing to beat Rick.


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2015)

Unlucky mate, those damned greens!


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			I just checked and nope that's it for me now as I'm in mykonos on holiday till Saturday night. You can do 80 you've been building this up for a massive epic showdown. Good luck for Sunday. Carry that positivity from them 4 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Alas, it was not to be.

another 0.1, despite a good back 9.  Lost it on the first 6 holes but not matter, tis only a game.

You beat your starting handicap, so are a deserving winner.  Well done mate.
will pay the Â£5 now


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 5, 2015)

Paid up. Boo.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 5, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Paid up. Boo.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky pal. What did you end up on?


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 5, 2015)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Unlucky pal. What did you end up on?
		
Click to expand...

16.4 mate. You?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 5, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			16.4 mate. You?
		
Click to expand...

14.1, was very close to another cut yesterday but 4 putted the last hole to finish 1 over hcap.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 5, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok - after about half an hour titting about, I think I have finally settled my fiver for losing out to Oxfordcomma. 

Hope all goes well tomorrow for those attending and that the weather stays nice. Play well.
		
Click to expand...

I was glad there was nothing riding on my last medal yesterday - way too many blow-up holes and 0.1 in regulation to put me on 18.0 exact to end the challenge. Thought you had me for a long time during the season, it's just this last 4 or 5 weeks that things have clicked for me (although most definitely not today at H4H). See you at RSG after Christmas!

I think my 18.0 is probably enough for my other challenge against la_lucha too, unless anyone knows different?


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 6, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I was glad there was nothing riding on my last medal yesterday - way too many blow-up holes and 0.1 in regulation to put me on 18.0 exact to end the challenge. Thought you had me for a long time during the season, it's just this last 4 or 5 weeks that things have clicked for me (although most definitely not today at H4H). See you at RSG after Christmas!

I think my 18.0 is probably enough for my other challenge against la_lucha too, unless anyone knows different?
		
Click to expand...

Last I knew, my 18.5 was good enough also. But La_lucha seems to have gone quiet recently - although I think a wee one appeared on the scene did it not? And unless I'm looking in the wrong place, I couldn't find him in the forum members list?


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2015)

I was emailed of a last minute cut whilst down at Woking but it was only 0.6 taking me to 19.7, nowhere near enough to catch Josh up (which I have already paid) but its a cut all the same after a great 4 over gross on the front 9 in Saturdays Medal. Signs are good for next year though :smirk:


----------



## Craigg (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations to you all for raising a fantastic amount. Did spare you a thought yesterday after having such a lovely week of weather. Luck wasn't on your side but well done for ploughing on regardless. :clap::clap:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2015)

Final Handicap 14.2, how much do I owe?


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 6, 2015)

Bozza dropped to under 14, I know that much. I'm on something like 15.3 now, so I definitely owe.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 6, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Bozza dropped to under 14, I know that much. I'm on something like 15.3 now, so I definitely owe.
		
Click to expand...

I've paid a fiver regardless mate&#128515;


----------



## fripnchips (Oct 6, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Bozza dropped to under 14, I know that much. I'm on something like 15.3 now, so I definitely owe.
		
Click to expand...

I finished on 14.7 not the best of years. Unlucky pal


----------



## rickg (Oct 7, 2015)

Quick update on the payment situation for the handicap challenge. I know ArnoldArmChewer will be chasing some of you, but I wanted to put an update up according to my data so I can get an accurate estimate for the grand total raised.

By my reckoning we had 70 challenges this year (with a few of you having 2 or even 3 challenges).

As we requested a Â£5 entry payment ( win or lose) this should have realised  Â£350 ( I think 1 or 2 may have forgotten they entered or got confused) 

The loser of each challenge now has to pay the additional Â£5 losers fee, ( some of you have already done this - some even managed to lose all 3 challenges !)  :rofl:

With 70 challenges that should be 35 losers x Â£5 payments = Â£175 

So far we've received Â£95 so by my reckoning that leaves Â£80 to come from 16 losing challengers. If you don't know if you won, then please contact your challenger to check.

This list probably isn't 100% accurate so apologies if there any errors.

So the H/C challenge this year should bring in Â£525 which adding on gift aid will total over Â£650....nice job everyone :whoo:

 AAC will be along in due course to twist some arms!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Will do mine shortly


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2015)

I have, literally, just paid mine and was surprised to find this thread at the top of the pile..

Lost every time so far..no surprise there then.


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2015)

Just paid my Â£5 for losing to MashleyR7.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

Have paid Â£25 pound for bets and challenges against Liverpoolphil


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Have paid Â£25 pound for bets and challenges against Liverpoolphil
		
Click to expand...

 I see you are playing with Phil at Blackmoor. Trying to save money.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 7, 2015)

Siren got his revenge for last year and I have just paid.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2015)

richart said:



			I see you are playing with Phil at Blackmoor. Trying to save money.

Click to expand...

If I carry on betting and losing at golf like I am I will have to start selling my body again and no-one wants to see that.

To be honest hes very lucky


----------



## Siren (Oct 7, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Siren got his revenge for last year and I have just paid.
		
Click to expand...

We both had a good year :thup:

My Â£5 isnt showing as paid?


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 7, 2015)

Should be all paid up.


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2015)

Siren said:



			We both had a good year :thup:

My Â£5 isnt showing as paid?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if I've missed it, but couldn't find it on the just giving site...I'll take another look tomorrow. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Oct 8, 2015)

rickg said:



View attachment 17040

Click to expand...

Hey! I see that I'm at the top of the leaderboard, does that mean I'm the winner?


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 9, 2015)

Slicer30 said:



			Alas, it was not to be.

another 0.1, despite a good back 9.  Lost it on the first 6 holes but not matter, tis only a game.

You beat your starting handicap, so are a deserving winner.  Well done mate.
will pay the Â£5 now
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo unlucky mate I was panicking a bit thinking you was going to have a stormer of a round too. Been good fun, thought it was going to be tight as I was creeping up and up at the beginning of the year  but came into a bit of form towards the end. All for a great cause too. Well done mate.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 9, 2015)

Just paid mine. Don't know if I lost to BlueInMunich or not but my performance was hopeless, so just paid up anyway.


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2015)

Updated situation on handicap losing payments.
Not too many left to pay now. :thup:

Its gone much better than last year where we ended up with around Â£200 outstanding that didn't get paid, so I think this new method has worked well.

I think if AAC puts up the latest table he has it will help challengers remember if they lost and therefore need to pay.


----------



## ventura (Oct 9, 2015)

Not seen any updates from Jungle. I finished on 14.6, how about you?


----------



## Jungle (Oct 9, 2015)

ventura said:



			Not seen any updates from Jungle. I finished on 14.6, how about you?
		
Click to expand...


Well played ventura.

I went up the way this season :$ 

Will sort out my payment asap.


----------



## Keeno (Nov 3, 2015)

Paid - Sorry for the delay.  Well beaten by Sponge1980!


----------

